# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Argent de guilde] Le topic des sous !

## purEcontact

Bonsoir !

On a de l'argent en banque de guilde, on ose pas l'utiliser pour raison X ou Y, je propose donc un thread qui permettrait de donner des idées de la façon de dépenser un peu d'argent de *façon intelligente*.

On ne parle pas de filer des mascottes à droite à gauche ou une teinture juste pour le plaisir de donner une teinture.
Dans ce cadre, on évite de repartir sur les délires post ventes d'éternité.

Cette discussion ne sort pas de nul part non plus.
J'étais en train de stalker mumble (comme un pervers  ::ninja:: ) pendant le reset et j'entendais "quelqu'un a de la thune ?" toutes les 5 minutes pour pouvoir up le fort canard.
De plus, Seta ayant été hacké, le stock d'armes de siège a complètement disparu et même si quelques canards ont commencés à renflouer la caisse de guilde, je pense qu'il serai intéressant d'utiliser l'argent de la guilde pour racheter un stock correct.

On parle pas de reprendre l'intégralité de ce qui nous a été dérobé mais d'acheter essentiellement des Cata sup / Chariot sup / Bélier sup et quelques Trebuchets sup.

On a discuté assez brièvement avec quelques élus sur mumble de l'éventualité d'acheter des armes simples, du mithril, du bois et de demander aux canards d'utiliser leurs points de compétence pour les upgrader.
Seulement, en faisant ça, on continue à vouloir mettre de coté "au cas où" et l'intérêt de se thread, c'est d'éviter ça.

Normalement, les décisions concernant l'argent doivent être prise entre animateurs et ils impliquent éventuellement la guilde si ils ont du mal à décider.
Cependant, avec ce système là, personne n'ose vraiment demander d'argent.

Encore une fois, je le rappel, je ne parle pas de jeter l'argent par les fenêtres mais d'amortir une perte sèche apportée par un hack.
Ça impact grandement ceux qui veulent jouer en RvR en cassant en partie leur plaisir de jeu.

Concrètement, on a perdu pour 350 po d'armes de siège.
On parle d'investir dans les 200 po pour compenser la perte.

*La question est donc simple : êtes-vous opposés au rachat d'armes de siège supérieur pour un montant avoisinant les 200 po ?*

----------


## Zepolak

Il parle, il parle, mais il a cramé lui-même pour un paquet de recommendations pour faire une vingtaine de précieuses cata de guilde  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

> *La question est donc simple : êtes-vous opposés au rachat d'armes de siège supérieur pour un montant avoisinant les 200 po ?*


Non.




> La première soirée aura lieu ce mardi 28 janvier à partir de 21H. 
> Pas de programme particulier pour cette première, on verra ce qu'on fait en fonction de notre nombre et de nos envies (tournois, jeu libre entre nous sur un serveur vide...).


D'ailleurs à cette occasion, ça dit de relancer une Arène Cpc ? Max ne se connectant plus, l'ancienne arène qu'on avait est supprimée, ou je sais pas comment on dit. Mais yenaplu quoi. Donc faudrait quelqu'un qui puisse s'en occuper régulièrement. Je me co encore souvent, donc peut être moi ? Ou si quelqu'un se sent de le faire, qu'il se manifeste. 
Bon d'abord, faudrait savoir si ça intéresse des gens.

----------


## Maximelene

> *La question est donc simple : êtes-vous opposés au rachat d'armes de siège supérieur pour un montant avoisinant les 200 po ?*


Non.




> Max ne se connectant plus, l'ancienne arène qu'on avait est supprimée


Euh, c'est pas parce que je ne me connecte plus qu'elle est supprimée, c'est parce qu'elle n'est plus financée. Va pas me coller ça sur le dos hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere



----------


## purEcontact

On evite de faire dévié le sujet si tôt ?

Edit  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Oh excuse moi, j'ai cru que c'était le topic des sous de la guilde. J'ai du me tromper.
Comme va le prouver Lanilor (et oui, je vois dans le futur), on peut répondre au deux en même temps :x.

----------


## Lanilor

+1 pour les armes de siège, l'arène (et les tomes pour toute la guilde !  ::ninja::  )

----------


## purEcontact

Une décision à la fois s'il vous plait !
J'ai peur qu'on parte sur le débat de l'arene sPvP et qu'on zappe le RvR.

J'avoue que je compte demander des sous si je fais l'event en février mais je précise rien de plus pour pas éluder les armes 3W.

----------


## Maderone

Bah vu qu'ils comptent faire leur event mardi, je me disais que ça serait bien d'accélérer. Mais bon, comme tu veux !

----------


## purEcontact

Ça coute combien en po l'arene sPvP ?

----------


## Maderone

Un cout initial de 1600 gemmes, ce qui revient à à 133 po à peu près. Et ça dure un mois. Après Faut payer avec des petits coupons qui coutent moins cher

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis pour les armes et contre l'arène.
Ok c'est mal de faire deux débats en même temps mais y'a pas débat sur les armes  ::ninja:: 
Sans déconner l'arène perso quand on voit le paquet d'arènes vides normales, c'est le truc le plus inutile du monde (à égalité avec la bouse qui coute 70 gemmes pour reset ses traits).

----------


## Kiyo

> *La question est donc simple : êtes-vous opposés au rachat d'armes de siège supérieur pour un montant avoisinant les 200 po ?*


Je suis pour ce rachat.

----------


## Lanilor

Si on se met à 7-8 dans une arène vide, est-ce qu'on risque pas de se retrouver rapidement avec des joueurs extérieurs qui débarquent ?

Pour mardi on peut tester sans arène privée et relancer le débat ensuite si on sent lors de la soirée que ça nous serait utile.

----------


## Bartinoob

Honnêtement, une arène perso ne sert qu'à faire les cons avec les réglages et faire chier le PU (on l'a fait  ::ninja:: ) et ça nécessite que la personne gérant l'arène soit connectée. 

Je fais pas mal de spvp mais je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt :/

Sinon +1 pour les armes, et popcorn pour la suite  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Pareil que Barti, le gros soucis, c'est que l'arène sPVP est lié à un joueur. Ce qui est plutôt bien chiant.
Donc je suis contre l'arène sPVP, pour le moment.

Je suis pour l'achat d'armes de siège. Alors peut-être pas les trebs, mais juste des catas de guilde, vu que ce sont les seules qui valent vraiment le coup/coût.
Et pas une grosse quantité d'un coup. Il faut éviter d'en avoir un stack complet dans la banque. On s'est fait pillé une fois, y'a des chances que ça se reproduise.
Après, je peux fournir du bois et du mithril pour ceux qui veulent dépenser leurs points de comp pour la guilde, y'a pas de soucis.
J'ai également encore en stock pas mal plans basiques que je peux mettre dans la banque.

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh, je veux pas faire le pénible roxxor du McM, mais si : s'il vous plait des trebs sup avec les béliers chariots catas.

----------


## olih

Investir pour remplacer ce qui a été perdu, pour ma part je n'ai vraiment aucun problèmes pour ça.
L'arêne pvp, c'est une autre histoire, ça n'a jamais été prévu pour être entretenu par une guilde et ça se sent.  :tired: .

----------


## Zepolak

Mon petit souci avec l'arène sPvP est de ne pas pouvoir donner les droits à un pool de joueur. 

Maintenant d'un autre côté, si c'est notre sPvPeur le plus actif qui s'en occupe, c'est pas absurde non plus. Je suis mitigé.

----------


## Wizi

Investir dans des armes de sièges pour remplacer ce qui a été perdu, je suis totalement pour, mais à la condition qu'on le fasse au fur et à mesure. Il faut éviter de se retrouver avec 200Po d'armes de sièges en banque d'un seul coup, quitte à passer les commandes chaque samedi soir par exemple.

Pour l'arène pvp, totalement contre tant qu'on pourra pas la gérer via la guilde ou qu'on puisse pas définir une liste de personne pouvant gérer tout les aspects de l'arène.

----------


## Maderone

J'avoue que j'ai moi envie de voter contre, pour les raisons que les gens invoquent, le fait que l'arène soit liée à une seule personne. C'est tellement une idée de con...

----------


## Lee Tchii

+1 pour les armes.
+1 pour l'arène.
On a des canards de confiance qui se connectent quotidiennement.

----------


## Maderone

Oui mais c'est pas le soucis. Il peut arriver n'importe quoi à celui qui choisira de s'en occuper. Et paf, plus personne pour s'occuper de l'arène.

----------


## ergonomic

Je vais surement dire une connerie mais je préviens.

C'est si grave de balancer 133 po pour une arène (ce qui fait moins de 5% du magot) et que éventuellement bah elle soit perdue plus tard ? A partir du moment ou vous vous êtes amusé et qu'il reste plein de sous ? Suffit d'en racheter 2, 3 ya de l'argent en guilde non ? Faut bien utiliser cet argent avant que gw2 n'existe plus non ?

sinon même si ça compte pas beaucoup : +1 pour les armes

----------


## olih

Oui parce que ça n'a pas du tout été pensé pour être géré par une guilde.
- Toute modification des règles / éjection des joueurs / choix des maps / etc ne peut être fait que par le possesseur de l’arène (qui n'est pas la guilde je le rappelle)
- Si tu décides de bloquer l'accès à tout le monde sauf les gens de la guilde, tu n'as plus de progression spvp (même pas sur que ça compte pour les quoti/mensuelles).
- Une fois l'arène achetée, il faut "l'entretenir" -> payer tous les x jours une "taxe" en gemme pour la garder ouverte.

On a essayé cet été pour voir et bon, c'est amusant au début, mais ça n'apporte vraiment pas grand chose à part énormément de contrainte pour le joueur possédant l'arène.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pas encore donné mon avis.
Pour les armes, j'ai aucun soucis avec ça, le manque d'arme impacte le plaisir de jeu des joueurs RvR, on a les moyens de leur faire plaisir, ce serait bête de se priver.

Du coup, pour l'arène, j'ai le même raisonnement. 
Si les joueurs RvR veulent vraiment se mettre au sPvP pour s'améliorer et que ce n'est pas une lubie passagère, je trouve ça bête de les priver de ça.
Seulement, je suis d'avis que ce soit quelqu'un qui s'implique en RvR qui ait le contrôle de l'arène (Lanilor / Zepolak) afin de pouvoir affiner les paramètres en fonction des besoins de "l'entrainement".
Par contre, il faut voir si c'est vraiment nécessaire, donc si on la prends, ce sera après la session prévu le 28.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non mais le truc c'est qu'il n'y aucun intérêt à avoir une arène à l'heure actuelle. Ça sert à la limite à définir le mapcycle, mais franchement, qui s'en soucie ? 

Y a des centaines d'arènes vides si c'est juste pour s'entraîner, je fais du spvp quotidiennement et je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de dépenser du fric dedans.

----------


## Ptit gras

Non mais même pour les mcm-boyz on se fout dans une des 500 arènes vides et zou. On a pas besoin de cette arène mal pensée.

----------


## purEcontact

Dans ce cas, si les premiers interressés n'en veulent pas, je vois pas pourquoi on pose la question.

----------


## Maderone

Bah on a posé la question pour en discuter et en arriver à cette conclusion. Donc si, c'est utile de poser la question ^^

----------


## purEcontact

Les armes, c'est globalement oui.
L'arène, c'est globalement non (mais on peut en reparler dès mercredi pour avoir les retours du mardi soir).

Du coup, je passe à un autre sujet.
J'aurais besoin d'environs 150 po *25 po* pour l'event que j'organiserai :

• l'organisation :
- 5 po de "fournitures" (je peux pas dire ce que c'est sans spoiler)

• les récompenses :
- le cosplay : 2po50 par personnage (soit 5 po)
- la course au trésor : maximum 10 po (sachant que plus les canards mettent du temps, moins ils auront d'argent)
- la course en costume : 5 po pour le premier, 3 po pour le second, 2 po pour le troisième.

----------


## Zepolak

Oui sans hésitation pour les sous qui servent / permettent d'organiser des soirées de guilde.

----------


## Maderone

Désolé Pure, mais on est un peu short niveau sous en ce moment, tu sais bien. On a que 100 po dans la banque. :/

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, donc on va éviter les dépenses superflues. C'est non pour moi, évidemment.  ::ninja::

----------


## tibere

pas de six sous pour les si  ;o) heu non pas de six sous pour les sous !

----------


## Dka

Je suis pour tout les Events même les plus cons tant qu'ils rentrent dans un budget raisonnable.
Tant qu'on ne va pas offrir des miniatures hors de prix au premier venu je suis toujours ouvert aux initiatives.
Comme quoi sa coûte pas cher d'offrir des plus grosses récompenses que Anet  ::ninja:: 

Je suis curieux de savoir ou tu va organiser la course ? va tu utiliser le parcours d'une course de guilde (Loup, Guivre, Dévoreur ...) ou plus course d'orientation dans la tyrie sauvage, je me souviens que la dernière course auquel j'ai participé sur un MMO c'était fini en Shortcut assez sale : même si nous avions des niveaux 1 pour éviter la triche les gens sautait d'une falaise pour respawn plus proche de l'arrivée  ::|: 

Mon point de vue sur l'arène n'a pas changé, d'accord pour dépenser mais va t'elle seulement servir a quelqu'un ? Par contre la première fois que l'idée avais été lancée les coûts d'entretiens étaient environ 2 fois moins cher.
Comme les coûts suivent les flambées du cour de la gemme, il ne faudrait pas tarder si du contenu arrive en sPvP ou si l'arène deviens le terrain de petits events (On fait un personnage qui ressemble a scarlett et on la frappe comme une piñata et celui qui met le dernier coup gagne  ::): , ou on vote pour un champion de chaque race et on vois une fois pour toute si les asura doivent être traité en égal)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vas-y Pure, tu as suffisamment financé des events sur tes propres deniers pour piocher dans notre magot !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Je serais d'avis qu'on rembourse Pure pour tous les events qu'il a déjà organisé !

----------


## tibere

+1 mado... mais il va en faire quoi du fric : acheter des catas de guilde pour les autres encore  ;o)

----------


## purEcontact

Si on commence à me rembourser, on rembourse aussi tout ceux qui ont fait des events en prenant sur leur denier (wizi l'a fait aussi me semble) et tout ceux qui upgrade les points (camp/tour/fort) ou qui achète du matos en 3W.
On est pas sorti !  ::ninja:: 

@Dka : le circuit étant ce qu'il est, si tu gruges, ça se verra.

----------


## Dka

Des juges de touche au programme avec des malus de temps distribués de façon arbitraire  ::wub:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


(Remarque si l'on met des amendes aux gens injustement accusés on financerais l'event sans toucher au caisses de la guilde)

 ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Pas de malus de temps, trop difficile à mettre en place.
Soit le joueur fait demi tour et prends le chemin correct, soit il est disqualifié.

----------


## Maximelene

Des disqualifications arbitraires !  ::love::

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

Bon, ben pour ce qui est des armes de siège de guilde, on dirait que c'est décidé et ça me convient.
Pour les arènes, je peux pas me prononcer parce que, n'en faisant pas assez, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de "posséder" une arène privée. (je plaide l'ignorance).
Concernant à présent l'event mitonné par les soins de PurE, je dis oui.

----------


## Zepolak

Tynril a déposé les sous. On achète quoi comme armes ? Que des simples ou on achète quand même des sups ?
Je dirais la proportion suivante : 40% béliers / 40% chariots / 10% Cata / 10% trebs ?

----------


## tibere

Il faut quelques sup quand même, non ? ( à cause du point de comp que tout le monde  à pas forcement de disponible et aussi du temps passionnant à les forger) 
Disons un tit slot d'avance de 25 sup de chaque. le reste en bleu et au bon vouloir des canards...

la proportion ça semble bien .

----------


## Ptit gras

100% sup pour moi, les autres étant inutiles. Mais je comprends si ça ne vous convient pas.

----------


## ergonomic

si vous m'envoyez du mithril et bois je dois avoir environ 150 point de comp qui servent pas  :;): 

là je suis à poil de bois mithril etc et de soux aussi. Ou alors si il y en a dans une banque de guilde et que je peux utiliser pour craft des trucs sup bah je le ferais

----------


## tibere

ouais mais tygra c'est par rapport au prix ,ça coute un bras les sup !


ps : bien sur qu'on utilisera que du sup et faut les faire !!  ergo à l'air motive ;o)

----------


## ergonomic

Bah achetez des compo moi je veux bien craft un max. Je risque juste de m'ennuyer avant le 100 bidule  ::zzz::

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah achetez des compo moi je veux bien craft un max. Je risque juste de m'ennuyer avant le 100 bidule


J'ai acheté pour 33po d'armes sup et 100 béliers standards + chariots standards + 500 compos (de quoi les convertir). Les premiers principalement placés en haut (protégés), les seconds principalement en bas (prenables).

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai reçu les 25 po de la part de Maderone pour l'event de mardi soir.

----------


## Maderone

Je screen en cas de complot  ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

zepo (à moins que ce ne soit déja fait) pourrais tu remettre du bois et du mithril en bas stp il y en aura pas assez pour que je craft tout sinon  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> zepo (à moins que ce ne soit déja fait) pourrais tu remettre du bois et du mithril en bas stp il y en aura pas assez pour que je craft tout sinon


J'ai oublié de le faire ce soir. Si tu peux me le rappeler demain...  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'ai oublié de le faire ce soir. Si tu peux me le rappeler demain...


J'en met dès que je me connecte.
J'avais prévu d'en mettre quelques stacks ^^

----------


## purEcontact

J'veux des sous !
J'prends en charge l'achat des toniques uniques (que je ne veux pas dévoilé, pour ne pas spoiler) et l'infini vert que j'avais déjà (donc que j'ai pas eu besoin de racheter).

En gros, y'en a pour 25 po, à vot' bon coeur  ::ninja:: .

(Maderone me les a envoyé à l'instant)

----------


## Bartinoob

Coucou. 

Question, j'aurais besoin de 40 po sonnants et trébuchants, et je les voudrais genre là tout de suite, avec remboursement promis dans la caisse de guilde dès que j'aurais récupéré la somme. Est-ce que c'est genre faisable/envisageable/pas du tout ?

Question subsidiaire : si je dois faire une gâterie pour ça, à qui ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, si quelqu'un chope les logs à papry, ça me va aussi.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ben si tu rembourses, je ne suis pas contre.
Au pire, je te file mes sous  ::P: 
Quoi que ceux de Papry, c'est tentant aussi !

----------


## BigGift

Je peux financer si besoin, et pour ce qui est de la gaterie c'est pas la peine je suis déjà super pote avec Pain  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Je te les prête à 10% d'intérêts par minute !  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

Coucou les canards !  :;): 

Avec l'augmentation du prix du tag Commander dans une poignée de semaines, j'aimerai saisir l'opportunité d'acheter un tag avant la MàJ qui servira avant tout au RAID et éventuellement au cours de la prochaine ligue à venir puisque je joue souvent de nuit et en offpeak.

J'aurais souhaité avoir l'avis des canards quant à la possibilité de financer une partie de ce tag par le biais de la petite fortune qui dort en banque de guilde.
Je préfère être transparent ; ce tag ne servira probablement pas à CPC directement puisque je suis une bille en missions de guilde et que je n'ai pas compris la moitié des choses qu'il faut y faire depuis un an. En revanche j'aimerai m'en servir en McM pour mener des actions de roaming sur les cartes ne bénéficiant pas de commandant en offpeak, la nuit notamment, où je suis souvent amené à jouer avec une poignée de canards et où un tag permettrait de donner de la visibilité à nos actions pour rassembler les joueurs dispersés de la carte ou signaler notre présence à un autre commandant pour une meilleure coordination.

Une utilité somme toute réduite et dont une petite poignée seulement de canard verra l'impact, avec l'ambition timide de peut être prendre le relais à un commandant au cours de la ligue, si Vizunah consent à suivre un débutant faute de mieux et, plus tard, de me proposer pour mener le RAID certains soirs.  ::unsure:: 

La participation de la banque de guilde, ne serait-ce qu'une douzaine de piécettes, m'aiderait à rassembler l'argent pour ce tag. Qu'en dites-vous ?
 :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Fais un doodle  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Beanna

Je voudrais pas retirer ce plaisir à Mado. :x

----------


## purEcontact

Mado ?

----------


## Maximelene

"Faudrait faire un sondage."

----------


## Nessou

Pour.

----------


## Beanna

> Mado ?
> 
> http://images.lindependant.fr/images...40_516x343.jpg


Hum... Oui, c'est à peu près l'image que j'ai de lui et sa passion pour les poneys.

----------


## Sephil

> Coucou les canards ! 
> 
> Avec l'augmentation du prix du tag Commander dans une poignée de semaines, j'aimerai saisir l'opportunité d'acheter un tag avant la MàJ qui servira avant tout au RAID et éventuellement au cours de la prochaine ligue à venir puisque je joue souvent de nuit et en offpeak.
> 
> J'aurais souhaité avoir l'avis des canards quant à la possibilité de financer une partie de ce tag par le biais de la petite fortune qui dort en banque de guilde.
> Je préfère être transparent ; ce tag ne servira probablement pas à CPC directement puisque je suis une bille en missions de guilde et que je n'ai pas compris la moitié des choses qu'il faut y faire depuis un an. En revanche j'aimerai m'en servir en McM pour mener des actions de roaming sur les cartes ne bénéficiant pas de commandant en offpeak, la nuit notamment, où je suis souvent amené à jouer avec une poignée de canards et où un tag permettrait de donner de la visibilité à nos actions pour rassembler les joueurs dispersés de la carte ou signaler notre présence à un autre commandant pour une meilleure coordination.
> 
> Une utilité somme toute réduite et dont une petite poignée seulement de canard verra l'impact, avec l'ambition timide de peut être prendre le relais à un commandant au cours de la ligue, si Vizunah consent à suivre un débutant faute de mieux et, plus tard, de me proposer pour mener le RAID certains soirs. 
> 
> La participation de la banque de guilde, ne serait-ce qu'une douzaine de piécettes, m'aiderait à rassembler l'argent pour ce tag. Qu'en dites-vous ?


Si t'as 500 pts de comp tu craft 10 fois courage, tu recycles les sigils of energy, tu les vends, et hop, un tome commandant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Go for it !

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben oui ! 
Sinon, si ça passe pas, je sors 20po de ma poche pas profonde mais quand même ça va !

----------


## Tynril

Combien il te faut ? Je t'envoie des sous (de la guilde) des que je peux.

Pour info, la guilde possede encore 3750po (en plus de ce qu'il y a dans la banque de guilde).

----------


## Maximelene

> Hum... Oui, c'est à peu près l'image que j'ai de lui et sa passion pour les poneys.


Hey ! Moi aussi j'aime les poneys, et je ressemble pas à ça !  ::o: 

Sinon, je suis pour aussi (j'ai pas pensé à le préciser avant).

----------


## ivanoff

pour a condition que tu chantes la macarena !!

----------


## purEcontact

> "Faudrait faire un sondage."


Ça manque de trollface ou de ninja.




> Quant à la gestion de l'argent de la guilde, si la dépense à engager excède un montant raisonnable (que l'on fixera ici à 10 pièces d'or, mais qui sera susceptible d'évoluer en fonction de l'inflation), les animateurs se pencheront de façon collégiale sur le sujet, et impliqueront éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement) la guilde dans le processus de décision, via ce forum, si cela s'avère pratique dans la situation.


Faudrait surement modifié la somme, 10 po aujourd'hui c'est vraiment ridicule.
Ça me permet surtout de rappeler une règle de la charte qui fait que je peux pas gueuler au scandale quand tynril annonce : 




> Je t'envoie des sous (de la guilde) des que je peux.


En soit, j'ai pas changé de position par rapport à l'année dernière : je suis toujours contre le fait de lâcher 100 po à un joueur.
Cependant, si c'est pas juste une lubie passagère et que le tag sera utile (même si c'est que pour du pick up), je trouve ça bête de lui filer qu'une partie de la thune : autant filer directement les 100 po.

En fait, je trouve que le système des commandants est mal foutu, faudrait pouvoir avoir des "slot" de commandants dans les guildes.
Tu débloques au maximum 10 slots de commandant (via distinction & argent) et les officiers donnent/retirent l'autorisation (un drag&drop) aux joueurs d'activer le tome de guilde.
Ça permettrait de faire tourner les effectifs et d'éviter de craquer 100 po juste pour une soirée.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça manque de trollface ou de ninja.


Parce que c'est une private joke.  :;):

----------


## Sephil

> pour a condition que tu chantes danses la macarena en vidéo !!


/fixed

----------


## ivanoff

> Envoyé par ivanoff
> 
> 
> pour a condition que tu chantes et danses la macarena en vidéo !!
> 
> 
> /fixed


/refixed

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je vote pour la danse et le chant.
Je vote pour que les canards ouvrent leur portefeuille et une participation symbolique de la guilde (pas 100po donc), pourquoi pas sous forme de prêt ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je vote pour que les canards ouvrent leur portefeuille et une participation symbolique de la guilde (pas 100po donc), pourquoi pas sous forme de prêt ?


Je pense que c'est l'avis général sur la question. (pour les habitués du mumble)

----------


## Tygra

Moi je dis que la guilde peut largement filer les 100po pour ça.
Depuis le temps qu'on a ces 3800po en banque ils ont servi à rien, c'est fort dommage ! 
:relancededix:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Moi je dis que la guilde peut largement filer les 100po pour ça.
> Depuis le temps qu'on a ces 3800po en banque ils ont servi à rien, c'est fort dommage ! 
> :relancededix:



C'est pas filer 100po le soucis, c'est payer l'intégralité d'un truc.
Il faut que la personne bénéficiaire participe et ne fasse pas que demander des thunes.

----------


## Wizi

L'idée du prêt sans intérêt à moyen terme, pour les gens voulant un tag avant de passer à 300 po et qui on déjà une partie de la somme je suis pour. 
L'idée de transformer l'argent de guilde en banque sans intérêt peut-être sympa, faudra juste venir avec un projet concret et fixer en guilde un plafond maximum pour éviter de perdre trop en cas de souci 
Tynril banquier de la guilde son prochain rang

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je pense que c'est l'avis général sur la question.


Wahou ! Après être l'incarnation de la pensée féministe mondiale, je suis celle de la guilde  ::lol:: 
Je suis en forme aujourd'hui !

----------


## Tygra

T'as pas vu que je faisais le dissident ? 

@Tatsu : Non, je pense qu'on s'en branle, très clairement. Ces sous qui moisissent profitent à personne. Banana veut un tag, ça fait partie des investissements lourds en solo et qui se font exclusivement pour faire vivre la communauté (que ce soit celle de la guilde ou du serveur) sans gain personnel. C'est pas comme s'il nous demandait 130po pour s'acheter un set T3 racial.
Et si Banana se tire dans 10 jours sans donner de nouvelles, la guilde aura perdu 100 gold. Tough luck.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'était de l'humour Tygra !

----------


## Leybi

Ah non c'est pas l'avis général !

Perso je vois pas le problème de payer l'intégralité du truc. C'est pas un skin ou du stuff perso, mais une espèce d'outil qui va bénéficier bien plus les autres joueurs (pas forcément canards effectivement) que la personne qui se le fait payer. A partir du moment ou la thune qu'on donne impacte un nombre certain de joueurs chez cpc (et d'ailleurs), pour moi c'est "go for it !" à 100%. Ce magot il est là pour être utilisé, et si jamais dans l'éventualité éventuelle d'une update future ou Anet nous sort un Hall de Guilde qui coûte un pont et on a plus rien, et bien on reprendra le système de dons des canards pour le payer. Perso je me souviens avoir filé pas mal de gold en dons pour la guilde y'a plus d'1 an quand je jouais assez peu et que je levelais mes persos, maintenant qu'on a 3800pos je le fait évidemment plus du tout. Mais du coup bha faut les utiliser quoi...

Ah et pour info le McM de Vizu est dans une situation assez critique. Je veux certainement pas prendre cette situation comme argument principal parce que ça concerne pas directement CPC, mais rien qu'un tag supplémentaire une fois de temps en temps... Quand on sait qu'il doit y avoir maximum 4-5 commandants réguliers actuellement sur le serveur... Ça peut changer les choses. Faut voir ça comme un investissement en fait. La guilde met 100po dans le McM de Vizu via un canard, est-ce que les nuits avec un lead offpeak en plus, nos roams entre canards (ou pas) et nos soirées raid vont en être améliorée ? Oui je pense.

TL;DR ce tag va impacter plusieurs canards (au minimum les joueurs du Raid, mais potentiellement tous les canards souhaitant jouer avec Beanna lors de ses leads, et je rappelle qu'on a eu beaucoup de nouveaux récemment, peut être sont ils aussi intéressé par le McM), + à d'autres joueurs du serveur (dont la communauté est mal en point et un simple tag va améliorer un peu les choses) -> go for it !

----------


## Wizi

Avec vos exemples, désolé mais je vais partir dans un extrême. On est certains canards à bien aimer faire des fractales et c'est toujours compliqué de trouver des personnes pour faire rien que des 49 et c'est pire encore en 50. Pourquoi on investirait pas pour stuff des gens en élevé qu'ils puissent avoir 70AR et les aider à participer à des activités entre membres de la guilde. On peut dire qu'avoir un stuff élevé complet, permet de bénéficier à plusieurs joueurs le plaisir de faire un des donjons/instances les plus difficiles du jeu.

----------


## Sephil

Parce qu'ils vont faire du ventari et je les prendrai pas dans mon groupe !  ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Bah leybi répond à sa dans son post hein.



> *C'est pas un skin ou du stuff perso*, mais une espèce d'outil qui va bénéficier bien plus les autres joueurs (pas forcément canards effectivement) que la personne qui se le fait payer.!


L'emphase est de moi. Et je suis relativement d'accord avec lui (même si je joue plus et que j'ai jamais été dans la guilde CPC). C'est impossible de comparer un tag (un truc qui aide la guilde/le serveur) et du stuff (un truc qui aide un joueur/quelques joueurs).

----------


## Wizi

La comparaison est la même désolé, pour un tag qui est lié à un personnage (bientôt compte) au même titre qu'un stuff perso. Il va aider que certaines personnes en guilde qui font une activité spécifique (dans ce cas précis le rvr). Pourquoi les gens qui font des fractales a peu prêt le même nombre de personne qui font du rvr en ce moment serait moins importante ?

----------


## Nessou

Putain vous êtes vraiment chiants, tous.

----------


## atavus

Sinon je suis un peu d'accord avec wizi.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Doodle !

http://doodle.com/cygqsgw63ua4yr85#table

----------


## Leybi

> La comparaison est la même désolé, pour un tag qui est lié à un personnage (bientôt compte) au même titre qu'un stuff perso. Il va aider que certaines personnes en guilde qui font une activité spécifique (dans ce cas précis le rvr). Pourquoi les gens qui font des fractales a peu prêt le même nombre de personne qui font du rvr en ce moment serait moins importante ?


Ça va surtout impacter directement le joueur concerné (stuff maxé) et indirectement les autres.
Alors qu'un tag, bha l'utilité principale du truc c'est de lead les autres. Ça ne fait absolument rien en soi. C'est un outil. Et c'es très très chiant de payer 100gold (une fortune pour un joueur 100% McM comme Beanna je le rappelle) juste pour un outil qui va aider la guilde et la communauté du serveur, alors que ça n'apporte rien personnellement.

Pour une comparaison à mon sens meilleure, je trouve qu'un tag c'est la même chose qu'un event cpc. Dans les 2 cas, c'est une activité proposée aux cpc par le biais d'une personne qui va prendre de son temps pour organiser l'event ou lead en McM. Dans les 2 cas, ce qu'en retire la personne c'est juste le fun de jouer avec les autres dans un contexte particulier. Je n'ai pas participé aux events de purecontact, ni à celui de ds, soit parce que je n'étais pas là soit parce que ça ne m'intéressait pas plus que ça (je me souviens pour l'event de ds, j'étais en McM et je lisais le chan de guilde), mais pour n'importe quel event je suis d'accord à 200% pour piocher dans la banque de guilde. Ici, un nouveau lead McM canard, c'est concrètement:
- De meilleures soirées Raid (auxquelles je rappelle tous les canards sont les bienvenus ! Moyennant demande à Zepo ou Tygra et discussion sur le build).
- De meilleures soirées roaming, canard ou pas (On a récemment fait une soirée roaming Tib, Lani, Zepo, Beanna et moi).
- + de lead PUs, sur un serveur qui en a plus que jamais besoin actuellement.
- Peut être le retour des fort canard si les gens en ont envie.

En fait je pense qu'on a simplement pas le même avis sur ce qu'est un tag commandant. Pour moi ce n'est absolument pas une amélioration de compte ou débloquer une feature sur le compte, comme certains le pense et ont acheté un tag récemment de façon personnelle. Pour moi un tag c'est vraiment un outil qui permet de participer et d'organiser activement le serveur (et dans notre cas, au Raid et aux canards y participant ou non).

Et puis merde, si on utilise pas la thune pour ce genre de chose on l'utilisera jamais...

----------


## Tynril

Beanna, qu'est-ce que tu préfères, à titre personnel ? Plutôt un prêt, ou un don ? Et dans tous les cas, de combien ?

Histoire qu'on discute sur un truc concret, au moins.

----------


## Wizi

Ce que je veux faire comprendre, c'est dès qu'il s'agit de McM, oh les pauvres parce qu'ils font du McM ils ont pas d'argent, allez donnons leurs des sous et sortons toujours que ça aidera au fun d'un certain groupe en guilde et le serveur, les autres tant pis pour eux, ils avaient qu'à être pauvre et venir en McM, surtout quand on sait que ces derniers jours au moins une dizaine de personne en guilde on pu se payer un tome de commander sans rien demander à personne.

Mais il faut voir de manière globale, certains ont des priorités McM, d'autres ont le PvE, Fracales, PvP, speedrun, un peu de tout, et qu'on doit traiter les personnes de la même façon, pourquoi le fun de 30 personnes dans la guilde devrait être mieux reconnu que celui des 100 autres ?

Je dis pas que la guilde devrait pas aider les gens qui voudrait un tome même tout le contraire, mais sous forme de prêt et pas forcément la totalité des 100Po. Au final, le tome est lié à une personne au même titre qu'un stuff très opti pour faire du speedrun.
Pour les achats avec le butin les garder pour des événements de guilde, achat pour la guilde en entier, et/ou futur gold sink de guilde utile/fun. Et en attendant, se servir de cette somme pour aider les gens de la guilde, qui rembourseront au fur et à mesure quitte à passer 30 minutes par jours sur 2-3 mois dessus.

De même avoir 100Po en 2 mois sans beaucoup trop se forcer ça se fait, entre la possibilité de craft certaines armes (Courage par exemple qui permet de récupérer un cachet qui se vend 10Po actuellement), faire 1-2 donjons par jours (30 minutes - un peu plus de 2Po minimum), et d'autres "farm" c'est possible. D'où mon idée de prêt sur le moyen terme, laisser 2-3 mois aux gens pour rembourser le tout, surtout là vu la grosse augmentation qu'il y aura sur les tomes donc profiter tant que c'est 100Po.

Et pour revenir au stuff, ça va aussi impacter directement les autres joueurs pour pouvoir faire certaines activités qui sont très compliquée/longue à ce mettre en place avec des gens de la guilde (par exemple, je sais que si je veux faire une fractale 50 et que les 7-8 personnes ayant assez de AR pour le faire ne sont pas là, je peux me brosser pour le faire en guilde). De la même manière un tome de commander va simplifier un lead mais n'est pas forcément indispensable pour le fun en guilde, on peut toujours se débrouiller pour suivre un lead sans tag rien qu'en vocal et une cible sur sa tête.

Et puis pour finir, pourquoi on donnerai 100Po pour le tag de 2-3 personnes et que ceux qui sont là depuis le début, essayent de lancer des activités en guilde (même si c'est que par petit groupe), participer sur le chan/mumble/forum n'auraient le droit à rien parce qu'ils ont certains moyen et font pas de rvr ?

----------


## Tygra

Bref.

Banana, j'ai que 30po de fortune, mais ça me fera plaisir de t'en donner 20 s'il le faut.
Ne dérangeons pas plus ces gens. 
 :;): 


edit : oups pardon, j'avais pas cliqué sur le lien du doodle.



> Non, on n'aide pas les canards pour un *artifice privatif*.


Le lol.
Vous êtes merveilleux, surtout changez pas  ::wub::

----------


## atavus

> De même avoir 100Po en 2 mois sans beaucoup trop se forcer ça se fait, entre la possibilité de:
> * - craft certaines armes (Courage par exemple qui permet de récupérer un cachet qui se vend 10Po actuellement), 
>  - faire 1-2 donjons par jours (30 minutes - un peu plus de 2Po minimum),
>  - et d'autres "farm"*


On lui propose trois solutions pour rembourser 100 po à la guilde et on est les méchants ?

----------


## Tygra

Tu penses sérieusement qu'on va farm du PvE sur les semaines qui viennent pour rembourser un tome alors qu'il y a 4000po en banque ? 

Vous êtes vraiment ridicules.

Mais au moins c'est réglé : Nessou à leave la guilde et Troma vient de claquer 20€ de sa poche pour filer les 100po à Beanna.
Belle perf.

Keep it up  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu penses sérieusement qu'on va farm du PvE sur les semaines qui viennent pour rembourser un tome alors qu'il y a 4000po en banque ? 
> 
> Vous êtes vraiment ridicules.
> 
> Mais au moins c'est réglé : Nessou à leave la guilde et Troma vient de claquer 20€ de sa poche pour filer les 100po à Beanna.
> Belle perf.
> 
> Keep it up


Mouais,vu ta mentalité je crois que tu peut toujours rêver que je t'aide pour ton dos ou quoi que ce soit d'autre à l'avenir.

----------


## atavus

Non mais attends deux secondes; peut importe le joueur systématiquement dès que quelqu’un veut un truc (sous prétexte qu'on a 4000 po en banque), faut qu'on le lui offre ?
Plus que 40 fois et il ne restera rien.
30 petites minutes par jours pour rembourser la guilde, c'est la mort ?
On a un cas spécial avec le tome qui passera à 300 po dans quelques semaines; okay vas pour un prêt/don/etc; mais sérieux arrêtez de dire qu'on vous propose pas de solution.

----------


## Tygra

> Mouais,vu ta mentalité je crois que tu peut toujours rêver que je t'aide pour ton dos ou quoi que ce soit d'autre à l'avenir.


Très bien, j'ai du mal avec les gens qui savent pas faire la part des choses.
Merci encore, c'était très gentil. Ma proposition d'aide tiens toujours, elle  ::): 

@papry : Tu sais très bien que tu racontes n'importe quoi. On faisait juste remarquer qu'un tome pour un mec qui allait aider la guilde et le serveur c'était pas un trou dans les finances. On a pas demandé le dernier skin à la mode. Banana achète pas un tome pour faire joli lorsqu'il sort à Lion's Arch. 
J'allais faire un laïus sur les différents modes de jeu, les différentes envies de chacun et l'utilité de la guilde dans tout ça, mais ... en fait non.

Pas de panique, comme je disais, c'est réglé.

----------


## Beanna

Tygra et Olih m'avaient prévenu sur le chan guilde que je risquais gros en bousculant le subtile équilibre de ce topic maudit qui dormait dans les bas fond de la section mais j'étais loin de me douter que vous feriez deux pages de drama en mon absence et je regrette bien d'avoir eu cette idée maintenant...

Bref, rangez vos fourches et vos torches, à ce tarif je préfère encore aller farmer mes pièces d'or à Orr (c'est drôle ça, non ?) pour rassembler la somme qu'il me manque. J'ai pas l'intention de me bastonner avec les membres pour me justifier sur trois pages supplémentaires et je n'ai aucune envie de subir la pression des canards pour "rentabiliser" ce tag si j'ai le malheur d'être trop timide pour tag pendant la ligue. Je payerai mon tome moi-même et j'en ferai ce que je veux, c'est sans doute mieux que ça.

[Edit] C'est réglé en effet, merci à Troma et GC pour leur soutien.

----------


## atavus

> @papry : Tu sais très bien que tu racontes n'importe quoi. On faisait juste remarquer qu'un tome pour un mec qui allait aider la guilde et le serveur c'était pas un trou dans les finances. On a pas demandé le dernier skin à la mode. Banana achète pas un tome pour faire joli lorsqu'il sort à Lion's Arch.


J'ai rien dit de tout çà; le problème est très simple on a 4000 po en banque.
*
Est-ce qu'on s'en sert pour donner 100 po à un joueur régulier.*
La réponse sur le doodle a été *NON*(en majorité) ou *OUI sur un prêt*

*Est-ce qu'on l'aide pour financièrement.*
La réponse à été *OUI* par don, etc ...

Ne fais pas comme ci on voulais pas l'aider, ce n'est pas le sujet.

Le sujet est que ce foutu maggot est devenu une excuse à piocher dedans, çà je suis contre.
Par contre on n'a jamais dit ne pas vouloir aider un canard si il le demande.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Non, mais Beanna, c'est pas toi le soucis, si j'avais bien compris ta demande, tu ne demandais qu'une partie du tome (12po au moins) et là, franchement, tout le monde s'en tape. Mais rapidement, c'était la totalité des 100po qui était en jeu... D'ailleurs, c'est Leechi qui a changé le montant, et c'est là, la base du 'clash'.

----------


## Tygra

> Le sujet est que ce foutu maggot est devenu une excuse pour les RvRiste (ouais pardon je me lâche) à piocher dedans, çà je suis contre.


J'attends la liste de toutes les ponctions des "RvRistes", dans ce cas, j'ai peut être mal évalué l'impact de ce groupe sur la cagnotte et j'en suis désolé.
J'invite aussi tous les "PvEistes" à trouver des façons saines d'utiliser ce maggot, ça pourrait peut être sympa.

Le doodle, je crois l'avoir déjà évoqué plus haut. J'ai rien contre, mais faut le faire correctement. Avec le moins de biais possible.

Bref, fin du sujet pour moi, j'ai d'autres choses à faire et dans l'ensemble je vous aime bien. 
Pas de raisons de prolonger une histoire qui appartient déjà au passé, donc  :;):

----------


## atavus

> *9b. Et la thune ? Ça brille en jaune là dedans, vous pouvez pas me payer ma nouvelle armure ou mes vacances en Elona ? Steuplé, quoi.*
> 
> L'argent de la banque est utilisée pour la vie de la guilde, que ce soit en PvE, en WvW ou en PvP, pour peu qu'une telle dépense soit nécessaire dans l'un de ces domaines, et que celle-ci soit demandée par la communauté. Lorsque vous déposez de l'argent dans la banque de guilde, vous en faites don, et ça ne vous donne aucun droit de regard sur la façon dont cet argent sera utilisé.
> *
> Si vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un événement bien spécifique (par exemple un événement PvE ou une collecte pour un tome de commandeur), adressez-le directement au canard qui l'organise et qui en fait la demande.*
> 
> Quant à la gestion de l'argent de la guilde, si la dépense à engager excède un montant raisonnable (que l'on fixera ici à 10 pièces d'or, mais qui sera susceptible d'évoluer en fonction de l'inflation), les animateurs se pencheront de façon collégiale sur le sujet, et impliqueront éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement) la guilde dans le processus de décision, via ce forum, si cela s'avère pratique dans la situation.


En fait; ouais on s'engueule pour rien. :nawak: 

PS : je retire mon mot malheureux sur les RvRistes. 
Désolé pour le débordement.

----------


## Sephil

Quand on se fait offrir des légendaires faut peut être pas trop la ramener sur 100 po...  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Quand on se fait offrir des légendaires faut peut être pas trop la ramener sur 100 po...


C'est pas trop le moment de troll. :tired:

----------


## Tynril

Paix et amour les canards, punaise. C'est quand meme idiot de se fritter sur un sujet aussi trivial.

Si ca continue, je vais me barrer avec le magot, comme ca la guilde pourra s'unifier contre un ennemi commun.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> ...


Gros +1, rien d'autre à dire.

----------


## purEcontact

> Et puis pour finir, pourquoi on donnerai 100Po pour le tag de 2-3 personnes et que ceux qui sont là depuis le début, essayent de lancer des activités en guilde (même si c'est que par petit groupe), participer sur le chan/mumble/forum n'auraient le droit à rien parce qu'ils ont certains moyen et font pas de rvr ?


_Attention, avocat du diable inside._

J'ai jamais eu à me plaindre ou à pleurer pour avoir de l'argent de la guilde quand j'organisais un event PvE, du coup je te trouve assez injuste.
Si demain je demande 306 po (1800 gemmes) pour un event et faire gagner des skins de la boutique aux gemmes, même si il y a 30 participants, il n'y aura à l'arrivé que 3 gagnants.

Ensuite, je vais revenir sur 2 éléments de la charte parce que j'ai pas dû être assez clair dans mon précédent post :
Il appartient aux animateurs *de manière collégiale* la décision d'impliquer la guilde ou non à la discussion concernant les dépenses de l'argent de la banque de guilde, vu comme ça a "escalated quickly", je doute clairement qu'il y a eu une discussion entre les personnes concernées.
Hé oui, quand on est au poste ingrat d'animateurs, il faut faire les choses correctement afin d'éviter ce genre de drama.

Pour revenir sur la citation de papry : tu récupères ce qui t'intéresse dans la charte de guilde et tu l'utilises de la mauvaise manière.
Il faut le lire de la manière suivante : si le projet demandé n'est pas soutenu par ne serait-ce qu'une petite partie de la communauté, alors le canard devra se débrouillé par lui même pour réunir les fonds nécessaires à son projet.

Enfin, dans le cas où la discussion est ouverte concernant la dépense (et là, c'est aux animateurs d'en décider, pas aux joueurs de prendre l'initiative), à part si ça vous fait chier au plus haut point, on s'en bats les reins de savoir si vous êtes contre le projet et pourquoi vous êtes contre celui-ci, je pense qu'on veut surtout savoir le nombre de joueurs qui soutiennent le projet.
A partir du moment où les animateurs estiment que c'est "demandé par la communauté", alors le projet se fait.
Dans le cas contraire, ça ne se fait pas, il n'y a pas de demi mesure à base de "oui, alors on le fait mais sous les conditions X, Y ou Z", sinon on ne s'en sort pas.

Je tiens à préciser une dernière chose : la charte a été modifiée à plusieurs reprises pour éviter ce genre de drama, ce serait bien de la lire avant de partir en couille.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'arrive après la guerre mais j'aime bien remuer le caca donc je reprends :

Tu fais la somme de toutes les demandes de tous les canards qui sont au courant qu'il y a 4k po en banque et qui remplissent les conditions défendues par les rvrboy (aka le tag) et le reste du monde (aka on s'en bat les rouflaquettes, ce que vous voulez même un skin si ça vous chante), on arrive pas à dégommer les 4k po.

Sur la douzaine de canards RAID je pense qu'hormis Banana qui avait pas de tag, les autres l'ont déjà ou en veulent pas. 

Dès que ça commence à parler d'argent de guilde ça se paluche non stop ici pour rien du tout.  Ce légendaire à la con il à participé surement à 20po de mon tag et à 2 event de pure.

Vous en avez marre que les pauvres du RvR demandent 100po, trashez les 4k. Dépensez les 4000 putains de po et on en parle plus. Faites péter un skin à 200po à 20 personnes de la guilde choisies par vos soins et arrêtez de nous péter le fondement. Prenez les pour vous les 3/4 qui s'opposent et vos potes. 
Les mecs du rvr comme moi on voit juste le côté pratique là dedans : l'argent sert à rien, le truc va passer de 100 à 300po, on demande. Dans les 80% restants de la guilde y'en à la moitié qui savent même pas qu'on a du fric.

Putain je rêve qu'il y en ai un qui dise : "jveux m'acheter Bifrost, la banque peut payer 100% du truc svp ?". Claquez le doodle et regardez les votes des gens. Regardez comme tout le monde s'en fout de ce pactole.

*D'ailleurs payons Bifrost à Leetchi. A 100%.* (ça sent le fail  ::ninja:: )

http://doodle.com/8x2tbvvas44gg5fc

----------


## purEcontact

T'es content de ta connerie ?
La seule chose que tu vas faire, c'est impliquer Leetchi alors qu'elle a rien demandé à personne.

Beanna a fait une demande.
Vu que la réponse n'allait pas assez vite pour ces messieurs du RvR (bah oui, 24h, c'est trop long) alors que la deadline concernant le tome est dans 2 semaines, ils sont montés sur leurs grands chevaux :




> Tu penses sérieusement qu'on va farm du PvE sur les semaines qui viennent pour rembourser un tome alors qu'il y a 4000po en banque ? 
> 
> Vous êtes vraiment ridicules.
> 
> Mais au moins c'est réglé : Nessou à leave la guilde et Troma vient de claquer 20€ de sa poche pour filer les 100po à Beanna.
> Belle perf.
> 
> Keep it up


Vous avez une réaction d'enfant pourri gâté, oui on a de la thune, non on le claque pas n'importe comment.
Plutôt que faire un caprice, vous auriez dû dire : "voilà, Beanna veut son tag, personnellement je soutiens l'initiative parce qu'on a plus assez de commandant".
XX personnes qui marquent ça, même si Wizi est contre, y'a une volonté de la communauté à filer 100 po à Beanna alors on file son tome à Beanna.

Remontez dans le thread, ça s'est passé comment *pour le remboursement des armes RvR ?*
"Qui est contre ? Personne ? On prends."

*Pour l'achat d'une arène sPvP ?* 
"On est pas sûr, ceux que ça intéresse, vous la voulez ? Non ? Ok, on prends pas."

*Pour l'organisation d'un event PvE ?*
"Qui est contre ? Personne ? On prends."

A chaque fois ça se passe de la même manière : on part du principe qu'il y a une demande des joueurs, si les joueurs confirment cette demande, on achète, si les intéressés ne sont pas sûr de ce qu'ils veulent, on prends pas.
Beanna veut un tome commandant pour faire du lead offpeak qui profitera indirectement aux CPC (puisqu'il profite au RAID), est-ce que les RvRboy ont vraiment besoin de ça ? Oui ? Non ?

Là, la seule chose que j'ai lu dans ce thread c'est "moi, je suis pas contre" (à part moi par principe et Wizi qui a expliqué pourquoi), vous attendez 2 jours que ça se tasse, on fait le récapitulatif avec ceux qui soutiennent clairement le projet et ceux qui sont contre corps et âme, les animateurs prennent la décision.
Pour une demande qui -je le savais à l'avance- allait être positif (event PvE), j'ai attendu 2 semaines avant d'avoir une réponse ferme avec maderone qui m'a envoyé l'argent.

Bref, la prochaine fois, avant de monter au créneau, vous réfléchirez 2 secondes parce que là, vous avez tout gagné : un drama avec le gquit de nessou et un tag payé par quelqu'un alors que ça aurait très bien pu passer dans les dépenses de guilde.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je tiens à préciser que je n'étais pas là lors de leur réaction et je trouve aussi l'achat du tag de Banane par quelqu'un d'autre carrément précipité.

Et oui je suis fier de ma connerie, surtout si elle permet de rendre des gens heureux avec ces sous. Tu penses pas que c'est mieux que de se reprendre 2 pages de dramas tous les 3 mois ?

----------


## Leybi

Pure, on a rien demandé mais Troma de sa propre initiative a fortement insisté pour payer le tome à Beanna.
Ce n'est absolument pas le délai qui pose problème, je n'ai rien contre le fait d'attendre 1 ou 2 semaines bien au contraire, ça me parait tout à fait normal. C'est surtout que le ton est monté au fil du débat (d'ou les gestes de Troma et Nessou), mais le délai n'a rien à voir.

Et perso je trouve l'idée de Tygra excellente. Ce magot c'est un véritable poison pour la guilde, ça va générer des dramas interminables pendant des mois voire des années au vu de son utilisation, le liquider une fois pour toute et faire plaisir à quelqu'un je suis pour à 100%. Et après on revient au système tellement plus simple des canards qui filent quelques pièces de temps en temps selon leur bon vouloir.

----------


## atavus

> Tu fais la somme de toutes les demandes de tous les canards qui sont au courant qu'il y a 4k po en banque et qui remplissent les conditions défendues par les rvrboy (aka le tag) et le reste du monde (aka on s'en bat les rouflaquettes, ce que vous voulez même un skin si ça vous chante), on arrive pas à dégommer les 4k po.
> Dès que ça commence à parler d'argent de guilde ça se paluche non stop ici pour rien du tout.  Ce légendaire à la con il à participé surement à 20po de mon tag et à 2 event de pure.





> Vous avez une réaction d'enfant pourri gâté, oui on a de la thune, non on le claque pas n'importe comment.


J'ai pensé faire un pavé, mais Pure a résumé ma pensée.




> Bref, la prochaine fois, avant de monter au créneau, vous réfléchirez 2 secondes parce que là, vous avez tout gagné : un drama avec le gquit de nessou et un tag payé par quelqu'un alors que ça aurait très bien pu passer dans les dépenses de guilde.


Totalement çà, d'autant plus que les membres de la guilde étaient disposé à donner des sous à Beanna (dixit le doodle ( moi en tout les cas oui)).




> *D'ailleurs payons Bifrost à Leetchi. A 100%.* (ça sent le fail )
> http://doodle.com/8x2tbvvas44gg5fc


J'ai voté oui.......

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai répondu au nouveau doodle dont le seul intérêt est de foutre la merde une fois que tout le monde s'était calmé.
Et j'ai voté non, puisque tu demande un financement à 100% pour un truc 100% perso.
Bref, c'est d'une mauvaise fois incroyable puisque contraire à l'ensemble des propos tenus précédemment dans ce topic.

D'ailleurs, de toute façon, le doodle en question est nul et non avenu puisque ne respecte déjà pas les règles de base cités plus haut.

----------


## Snydlock

> Et perso je trouve l'idée de Tygra excellente. Ce magot c'est un véritable poison pour la guilde, ça va générer des dramas interminables pendant des mois voire des années au vu de son utilisation, le liquider une fois pour toute et faire plaisir à quelqu'un je suis pour à 100%. Et après on revient au système tellement plus simple des canards qui filent quelques pièces de temps en temps selon leur bon vouloir.


Si c'est un poison autant le jeter ce magot, donnez le au premier péquin que vous croisez si ça vous chante, mais ça ne sert à rien de chercher des moyens de le dépenser vu que ça va recréer des dramas.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas bête comme idée non plus. Ou on peut split de manière égale entre les gens connectés dans les 2 dernières semaines, ou récompenser d'éminents CPC pour leur travail depuis 2 ans, ou ...

Pour ceux qui ont pas l'air de saisir l'intérêt du doodle, le vrai titre c'est "on s'en bat les *ouilles de ce fric, dépensez le en un bon gros drama maintenant pour éviter d'en faire un petit tous les mois". Et dans deux semaines quand tout le monde aura pu voter, y'en a bien un qui invoquera l'article 227 du code d'honneur cpc pour dire que c'est bidon.

----------


## Odrhann

Moi je veux bien des sous pour leveler un nouveau perso.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Perso je m'excuse pour m'être emporté hier soir  ::(:

----------


## atavus

> Moi je veux bien des sous pour leveler un nouveau perso.


Tu vas le supprimer après ? ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> C'est pas bête comme idée non plus. Ou on peut split de manière égale entre les gens connectés dans les 2 dernières semaines, ou récompenser d'éminents CPC pour leur travail depuis 2 ans, ou ...
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont pas l'air de saisir l'intérêt du doodle, le vrai titre c'est "on s'en bat les *ouilles de ce fric, dépensez le en un bon gros drama maintenant pour éviter d'en faire un petit tous les mois". Et dans deux semaines quand tout le monde aura pu voter, y'en a bien un qui invoquera l'article 227 du code d'honneur cpc pour dire que c'est bidon.


Je l'invoque des maintenant !

----------


## Odrhann

> Tu vas le supprimer après ?


Mais non, mais non, pourquoi ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> D'ailleurs, c'est Leechi qui a changé le montant, et c'est là, la base du 'clash'.


Je vous emmerde tous bien fort !
Voilà, zetes contents ?
J'vais bouder dans mon coin ...

PS : D'ailleurs je boude bruyamment.
Dans le descriptif, ya marqué :
"Certains canards qui ont peu de moyens voudraient de l'aide pour sortir ces 100 po."

Est-ce que ça veut dire financer 100% des 100 po ?
Non !
Donc, je vous emmerde.

Quant à l'artifice, ça n'a rien de dirigé vers le RvR, rien de péjoratif, zetes chiants.

----------


## Maximelene

Bonjour, y'a du drama ?

----------


## Snydlock

> C'est pas bête comme idée non plus. Ou on peut split de manière égale entre les gens connectés dans les 2 dernières semaines, ou récompenser d'éminents CPC pour leur travail depuis 2 ans, ou ...


Trop dangereux, générateur de drama.
Non j'ai trouvé plus simple, on crame tout en influence. Pas très utile vu qu'on en a déjà une chiée mais au moins ça sera plié.
Et si on veut la dépenser, y'aura plus qu'à produire des bannières de héros qui serviront à tout les groupes de canards, quelque soit l'activité.

Voilà, maintenant paix et amour et on n'en parle plus.  ::lol::

----------


## Ptit gras

Influence de guilde : 65 millions.

Zepolak sur "le topic de l'influence de guilde" :



> On peut dépenser 500 pour une cata ?


Réponses types :



> Fais un doodle.





> Je demande l'avis commun de 4 animateurs + le père noël.





> Attends 2 semaines.

----------


## revanwolf

> Influence de guilde : 65 millions.
> 
> Zepolak sur "le topic de l'influence de guilde" :
> 
> 
> Réponses types :


Objection!!!

pour les armes de sièges il n'y a aucun refus sauf si leur création finit par empiéter sur les autres améliorations.


trouve un meilleur troll la prochaine fois.

----------


## purEcontact

> D'ailleurs, c'est Leechi qui a changé le montant, et c'est là, la base du 'clash'.


Rendons à purecon ce qui appartient à purecon :




> Cependant, si c'est pas juste une lubie passagère et que le tag sera utile (même si c'est que pour du pick up), je trouve ça bête de lui filer qu'une partie de la thune : autant filer directement les 100 po.


Du coup, merci d'arrêter de faire chier leetchi que ce soit pour Bifrost ou toute implication dans le drama.
Sa seule bêtise : avoir fait un doodle.

Ptit gras est en train de vouloir rajouter une surcouche de drama, je vous propose de simplement l'ignorer puisque ses interventions sont sans aucuns intérêts.
A la limite, je préférerais qu'il mette un gif, c'est plus saint  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que ça fait bien 6 mois que j'ai pas fait un post sérieux dans la section gw2 t'façons.

Je me permet une petit phrase sérieuse avant de redémarrer le mode groscon : Le canard qui a filé ce fric l'a fait pour que les CPC se fassent plaisir plutôt qu'ils ne s'engueulent. Pensez-y quand vous pensez aux sous, par delà même les réglementations que vous avez mis en place  :;): 

Et t'as gagné un gif

----------


## Maximelene

> Le canard qui a filé ce fric l'a fait pour que les CPC se fassent plaisir plutôt qu'ils ne s'engueulent.


Sans doute la phrase la plus sensée de ce topic.

Et pour que je dise ça d'une phrase de Ptit gras, vous imaginez bien que ça ne peut être que vrai.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Toi aussi tu fais une phrase sérieuse et tu dis de la merde après ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tynril

Clairement, les sous de la guilde, c'est un sujet qui manque de règles un peu plus claires et acceptables. C'est dommage que dans ce cas particulier, ça se soit enflammé à ce point. Avoir un leave à cause d'un truc aussi moisi, franchement... Je veux bien que les canards aiment le drama, mais je trouve que ça a été un peu loin ce coup ci.
Bref.

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez d'un nouveau système pour les sous, de ce genre là :
Si un canard a besoin de sous, la caisse de guilde peut être utilisée si des fonds sont disponibles et que la dépense est acceptée par la guilde (voir plus bas).
Les fonds dit "disponibles" sont tous ceux se situant au dessus d'un certain seuil destiné à garder des liquidités en cas de nouveau contenu destiné aux guildes justifiant une dépense. L'objectif de cette "réserve" est d'éviter d'être pris à court si soudainement, la guilde découvre un besoin important, typiquement autour d'une mise à jour. Le principe est le même que la réserve d'influence qu'on était bien contents d'avoir quand les missions de guildes sont arrivées. Ce seuil est fixé à 1000po, histoire de voir large, et car on a de toute façon pas spécialement besoin de sous en ce moment. Les animateurs peuvent réviser ce seuil à tout moment dans l'intérêt du plus grand nombre.
Le reste des fonds est à disposition des canards pour les usages suivants:
*Tomes de Commandeur*: Un canard peut se faire financer jusqu'à 50% de la valeur d'achat d'un Tome de Commandeur, à condition de réunir 10 signatures de canards.
*Événement de guilde*: Un canard souhaitant organiser un événement ouvert à minima à l'ensemble de la guilde peut piocher dans la caisse à hauteur de 150 pièces d'or, à condition de réunir 10 signatures de canards. Si un montant plus élevé est nécessaire, l'objectif est de récolter un maximum de signatures, et les animateurs décideront arbitrairement si le nombre est suffisant par rapport au montant.
*Prêt sans intérêt*: Un canard souhaitant faire un achat personnel (n'offrant pas de bénéfice à la guide) peut demander un prêt à hauteur maximale de 150 pièces d'or, à condition de réunir 10 signatures de canards. Si un montant plus élevé est souhaité, la même règle que pour les événements de guide s'applique. Le délai de remboursement du prêt est à indiquer par le canard emprunteur directement - il est de la responsabilité des canards signataires de déterminer si le délai est réaliste. En cas de retard ou de non payement, les animateurs jugeront de l'action la plus appropriée, allant d'une extension de délai (car bon, ça peut arriver), à un kick de la guilde (car le but c'est pas non plus de se foutre de la tronche des gens).
*Autre*: Si un canard souhaite piocher dans la caisse pour une autre raison, il peut contacter un animateur qui décidera si la raison est justifiée ou non, dans l'intérêt de la guilde, et décidera des modalités pour ce cas. Cette raison sera alors ajoutée à ce topic et tout le monde pourra en bénéficier. Tous les canards peuvent être signataires, indépendamment de leur rang. En cas de pépin ou de truc louche (du genre plein de signataires inconnus), les animateurs décident de l'action appropriée.

Je sais qu'on est pas trop règles et compagnie par ici, mais vu comment c'est un drame à chaque fois, ça me semble important qu'on essaie de trouver une solution. C'est peut-être pas la bonne, mais ça me semble intéressant, les alternatives étant de se friter à chaque fois, de claquer tout le pognon d'un coup pour un truc débile histoire qu'on aie plus de raison de se friter, ou de jamais l'utiliser de peur de se friter.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

[Edit: 380 messages, me voilà Airbus. Faut que j'arrête de poster du coup.]

----------


## revanwolf

Personnellement je ne vois pas d'inconvénient,s'il faut instaurer des règles pour calmer tout le monde qu'il en soit ainsi.

Ps: Bravo Tynril  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Comment il était tout pourrrrrri ce drama. 
Prophétie: En 2071, y'aura encore du #clivage et des mecs pour parler de "ces gens du rvr" et "ces gens du pve". 




> *D'ailleurs payons Bifrost à Leetchi. A 100%.* (ça sent le fail )
> 
> http://doodle.com/8x2tbvvas44gg5fc


L'écrasante majorité du peuple s'est prononcée, la démocratie (aka la meilleure façon de gérer une guilde) a vaincu. 
Allez, allez, on l'achète.

----------


## Beanna

Ah bah non, il faut attendre 2 semaines minimum avant que le Doodle soit valable.

----------


## Ptit gras

T'inquiètes pas j'ai noté la date, dans 13 jours je serais jaloux de Leetchi parce qu'elle aura eu son Bifrost avant moi  ::'(:

----------


## Sephil

Mais on s'en cogne, sérieux...

----------


## Charmide

Oublie pas de faire le tour de tous les topics du forum qui ne t'intéressent pas histoire de leur faire la remarque.

----------


## purEcontact

> *Prêt sans intérêt*: Un canard souhaitant faire un achat personnel (n'offrant pas de bénéfice à la guide) peut demander un prêt à hauteur maximale de 150 pièces d'or, à condition de réunir 10 signatures de canards. Si un montant plus élevé est souhaité, la même règle que pour les événements de guide s'applique. Le délai de remboursement du prêt est à indiquer par le canard emprunteur directement - il est de la responsabilité des canards signataires de déterminer si le délai est réaliste. En cas de retard ou de non payement, les animateurs jugeront de l'action la plus appropriée, allant d'une extension de délai (car bon, ça peut arriver), à un kick de la guilde (car le but c'est pas non plus de se foutre de la tronche des gens).


Je serais plus pour un remboursement de la part des 10 (ou plus) canards ayant signés (en plus du kick j'entends).
Ça évite qu'on se retrouve dans le cas où tout le monde donne l'avis ô combien intéressant : "Mouais, moi ça me dérange pas".

Je vois pas ce qui rentre dans "Autre" puisque tout le reste tape dans le "prêt sans intérêt" (personnel) ou dans l'événement de guilde (communautaire).

@Sephil : pour ton bien, ajoute la souris et le barbu dans ton ignore list, leur intervention n'est là que pour foutre la merde et j'ai déjà eu un rappel à l'ordre (non, pas de la modération  :tired: ) pour moins que ça.

----------


## Wizi

J'aime bien ton idée de règlement Tynril, mais j'y ajouterai quelques points.

(On reprend la bonne idée de pure) : Les personnes signataires se portent garante en cas de non-remboursement après les sanctions de l'emprunteur.
On fixe un délais maximum de remboursement de 4 mois pour 150 Po, qui peut varier selon la difficulté ou facilité à faire 1 ou 2Po par jours en moins d'une heure de jeu (pour une personne non "optimisée" run ou farm).

Pour le tome de commandeur : Je reste sur mon idée que ça doit être un prêt. La guilde peut avancer la totalité de la somme et la personne aura 6 mois pour le rembourser, toujours en ayant 10 signataires garants. 
Si la personne par la suite veut faire un poste sur le forum sur un topic dédié à son cas, pour appeler aux dons et l'aider à rembourser elle est libre de la faire. Mais on parle de dons venant de la poche des membres et en aucun moment la guilde entrera en matière. Quand je parle de dons, ça peut aller juste à la collecte de fond, à la création d’événement de farm, à des runs de donjons ou elle récupérait les gains ou autres idées servant à avoir l'argent impliquant les membres de la guilde.

----------


## Tygra

Donc en fait la seule façon de sortir de l'argent de la caisse ce serait les events pve, Wizi ? 

@Tyn : c'est gentil d'essayer de t'y pencher, mais je crois que sur le sujet on a dépassé le stade où la mauvaise foi l'emporte systématiquement. Dans l'ensemble je trouve que c'est très bien.
Mais, je suis pas convaincu par les 10 signatures sur le tome, je pense qu'il faudrait y rajouter une notion d'utilité (difficilement quantifiable, je l'accorde), pour éviter que des pveboyz se fassent offrir une moitié de tome comme un gangsta américain se fait offrir une chaîne en or. Note, avant que ça chiale : l'utilité d'un tome n'est pas uniquement dans le WvW.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de purE ajoutée à la très bonne idée de Tyntyn pour le prêt sur des "biens perso". 
Je désapprouve Wizi sur le fait que les tomes doivent être soumis à cette règle du remboursement, je préfère la version Tynril qui fixe une bonne fois pour toute un pourcentage.

----------


## Wizi

> Donc en fait la seule façon de sortir de l'argent de la caisse ce serait les events pve, Wizi ? 
> 
> @Tyn : c'est gentil d'essayer de t'y pencher, mais je crois que sur le sujet on a dépassé le stade où la mauvaise foi l'emporte systématiquement. Dans l'ensemble je trouve que c'est très bien.
> Mais, je suis pas convaincu par les 10 signatures sur le tome, je pense qu'il faudrait y rajouter une notion d'utilité (difficilement quantifiable, je l'accorde), pour éviter que des pveboyz se fassent offrir une moitié de tome comme un gangsta américain se fait offrir une chaîne en or. Note, avant que ça chiale : l'utilité d'un tome n'est pas uniquement dans le WvW.


Selon moi, oui le seul moyen qui permettrai de faire sortir définitivement l'argent des caisses passerai par des events pve, rvr ou pvp et par des achats exceptionnels (comme pour l'achat des armes de sièges après s'être fait piquer les trucs en banque).

La notion d'utilité c'est ce qui crée les dramas à la base, la preuve tu commences déjà en sous-entendant que pour les pveboys un tome c'est principalement un accessoire, alors que c'est la même chose pour toutes les parties du jeu.
Et je suis vraiment pour l'idée que tout le monde en guilde doit être traité de la même manière, qu'il joue en pve, pvp, rvr. Si quelqu'un qui joue principalement en rvr peut trouver le moyen de se faire offrir 150Po, une personne faisant du pve ou pvp doit avoir la même possibilité avec les mêmes conditions.

----------


## Tygra

Bof. 
L'égalité et l'équité sont deux choses bien différentes, et apparemment on est pas du même côté de la balance dans ce cas.

Merci de pas me prêter des propos que je n'ai pas eu, c'est toi qui a particulièrement relancé la division rvrboyz / pveboyz l'autre jour. 
Personne se fait offrir 150po si le tag à une utilité. Banana s'est fait offrir par Troma la possibilité d'organiser des trucs et d'encadrer des gens. 
Un truc qui manque salement en WvW en ce moment. Et quand ça manquera en pve, peut être que quelqu'un sera content de se faire "offrir" le tag pour prendre le rôle. Parce qu'un tag ça aurait jamais dû être une question d'argent à la base (et la c'est la faute d'anet).

----------


## Wizi

Ça sera ma dernière réponse sur le sujet des tomes de commander et rvr/pve/pvp.
Oui, j'ai lancé la division en poussant à l'extrême pour montrer des points de vues différents.

Pour moi un tome de commander est un objet personnel, lié au compte d'une seule et unique personne, si la personne décide d'arrêter de jouer ou se fait bannir, le tome ne sera plus en jeu. Il ne permet d'afficher qu'une icône de couleur au dessus de sa tête. La personne peut s'en servir pour encadrer des gens en rvr, faire des runs d'event à orr, organiser des world boss comme la guivre à 3 têtes ou tequatl, s'en servir 10 minutes par semaine ou simplement jamais s'en servir. 
De la même façon, qu'une arme élevée (pour rester dans des tarifs équivalents) liée aussi au compte, peut permettre, si on a déjà bagues/dos infusés et accessoires/amulette, une personne de passer à 55 de Résistance à l'Agonie ce qui débloque le plus haut niveau de récompense fractale (niveau 41 à 49). Et donc d'organiser des runs fractale avec des personnes de la guilde elles aussi intéressée par ces instances et récompenses.

Et je comprend très bien qu'un tome pour une personne qui est impliquée en rvr est un objet essentiel et peut être vraiment utile au serveur, d'où mon idée de pouvoir prêter en intégralité la somme et pas seulement 150Po. Mais pour les personnes étant impliquées dans autre chose, d'autres objets sont aussi indispensable et utile, pourquoi devrait-on les oublier parce qu'ils n'ont pas besoin d'un triangle sur la tête ?
Oui je reste sur l'idée de prêt, car l'utilité d'un objet/fonction varie selon les mises à jours, priorité de jeu et que de tout lister serait une grosse prise de tête, on met tout le monde à la même enseigne, emprunt uniquement.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je boude mais je veux bien La Légende ...
(Comment ça je relance du drama ?)

----------


## Sephil

> Oublie pas de faire le tour de tous les topics du forum qui ne t'intéressent pas histoire de leur faire la remarque.


T'es qui toi déjà ? Tu joues à GW2 ?

----------


## Charmide

> Je boude mais je veux bien La Légende ...
> (Comment ça je relance du drama ?)


*patpat*

Un jour, Lee Tchii, un jour.

----------


## Tygra

Je demande pas d'oublier les autres, hein. Je pense qu'il faut dépenser ces po.
Sauf que c'est pas moi qui vais organiser des events PvE pour les dépenser. Mais je vous ferais pas chier si vous mettez 100po de récompense pour une soirée de puzzle jump : j'en ai rien à foutre, je peux tenter ma chance, et ça rendra un canard heureux avec de l'argent qui n'est pas mien.

Ben pour moi un tome à Banana c'est pareil : n'importe qui pourra venir le suivre et s'amuser en RvR, et ça rendra un canard heureux de pouvoir lead dans de bonnes circonstances. Et si je faisais pas de RvR j'en aurais rien à foutre, parce que moi ça m'enlève pas quelque chose de mon jeu.
Vraiment, avec l'argent qu'on a, donner à un canard, ça n'enlève rien aux autres canards. Et venir ramener sa fraise en mode "bouh les RvRboyz ils ont eu 183.5po le mois dernier, on veut pareil" c'est être un enfant.

Et j'arrive toujours pas à croire que tu te sois foutu dans le crâne que payer un full stuff élevé + infusions à un mec ce soit comme payer un tome. T'as beau me mettre moi et 3 gars à mon niveau avec un mec qui à 55AR en fractale 40+, tu la finiras pas, parce qu'on en a zero. 
Tu me mets moi et 3 gars en jaunes, pas level 80, et qui mouseclick, derrière un tag commander, on fait quelque chose.

Bref, on sera pas d'accord, donc moi non plus je vais pas épiloguer  :;):

----------


## Beanna

> tout le monde en guilde doit être traité de la même manière, qu'il joue en pve, pvp, rvr. Si quelqu'un qui joue principalement en rvr peut trouver le moyen de se faire offrir 150Po, une personne faisant du pve ou pvp doit avoir la même possibilité avec les mêmes conditions.


Personne ne dit que la règle doit s'appliquer exclusivement au McM.
La remarque est faite par les joueurs de McM de façon unanime est que c'est un mode de jeu qui ne rapporte rien ou presque. L'investissement *personnel* dans les armes de siège et les ups divers et variés de structures *pour le serveur* n'amène aucun retour de même que la quantité d'or gagnée pour une soirée de McM est parfaitement ridicule en comparaison de ce que rapporte un donjon. La monnaie de McM n'est pas convertible en or par quelque moyen que ce soit puisqu'aucun des items McM n'est recyclable à l'inverse des items de donjons (_totalement injustifié_). Les joueurs principalement ou exclusivement de McM comme la grande majorité des membres du RAID ont une très petite quantité d'or malgré une présence en jeu plus que correcte et cette dernière est totalement anéantie à chaque patch pour acheter un nouveau jeu de runes hors de prix "dans le meta". De manière générale, si tôt qu'on s'intéresse à un autre mode de jeu que le PvE dans GW2 on est défavorisé par l'inflation.
Il suffit d'un treb et 2-3 chariots à flèche en défense dans une tour pour être déficitaire sur une soirée de McM. L'investissement d'un joueur dans l'intérêt du serveur est un money sink très puissant sans équivalent pour le farm de donjons maintenant que même les réparations sont offertes. Et pourtant on continue de donner notre argent au serveur comme des bonnes poires. Bref, ça c'est la faute de A.net et ça n'a rien à voir avec la guilde. 

Je n'ai pas demandé à me faire offrir 150po sous prétexte que je fais du McM et pas non plus 100po. J'ai demandé une aide, une participation, d'un montant parfaitement libre que la guilde voudra bien m'allouer en fonction de l'intérêt qu'elle porte à la présence d'un commandant supplémentaire sur le serveur pour guider les joueurs de temps en temps la nuit et plus précisément au cours de la ligue à venir. 2po, 20po, 200po, la somme n'a pas beaucoup d'importance puisque quoi qu'il arrive je vais faire tout mon possible pour farm l'argent qu'il manque avant la date buttoir du prochain patch. J'ai naïvement pensé que l'intérêt du serveur était un motif suffisamment important aux yeux des canards pour que la guilde se porte volontaire pour m'aider dans l'acquisition de ce tag, pour m'appuyer et m'encourager dans ma démarche et me motiver à m'investir davantage pour le serveur. Grand mal m'en a pris puisque la seule chose que les canards ont révélé c'est de l'aigreur et de l'égoïsme au point de décevoir certains membres qui ont déjà ou vont quitter la guilde dans le futur.

Bref, mon argument c'est qu'on est assis sur 4k po depuis des lustres dont la majeure partie provient d'un don de la part d'un canard *qui souhaitait que l'on se fasse plaisir*, or on ne se fait jamais plaisir avec cette somme. Pire encore, c'est un véritable poison pour la guilde qui dégrade les relations entre les joueurs sur plusieurs pages de drama chaque fois qu'il est question de sortir ne serait-ce qu'une pièce d'or. Au bout du compte deux années supplémentaires vont passer et on se sera tous tourné vers un autre jeu en abandonnant la fortune derrière nous car certains bougons auront été trop avares du début à la fin pour autoriser qu'on se fasse plaisir dans un jeu vidéo.

Je vote pour les règles de Tynril, sans modification. Cet argent il faut s'en servir pour donner du plaisir et plus les règles seront claires moins il faudra se justifier sur ce topic de râleurs. Et je souhaite également que la proposition d'offrir à Leetchii la somme qu'il lui manque pour compléter son bâton soit entendue car c'est une crème qui investi tout son temps pour les autres et j'ai envie de retrouver foi en la guilde CPC. Un peu plus d'un an que je suis avec CPC et elle continue encore de m'impressionner par sa dévotion à chaque fois qu'un nouveau joueur nous rejoint, mettant totalement entre parenthèse ses objectifs personnels IG pour consacrer plusieurs heures à transmettre son enseignement sur GW2 et accompagner en donjons. Une crème j'vous dis.

----------


## Wizi

> Je n'ai pas demandé à me faire offrir 150po sous prétexte que je fais du McM et pas non plus 100po. J'ai demandé une aide, une participation, d'un montant parfaitement libre que la guilde voudra bien m'allouer en fonction de l'intérêt qu'elle porte à la présence d'un commandant supplémentaire sur le serveur pour guider les joueurs de temps en temps la nuit et plus précisément au cours de la ligue à venir. 2po, 20po, 200po, la somme n'a pas beaucoup d'importance puisque quoi qu'il arrive je vais faire tout mon possible pour farm l'argent qu'il manque avant la date buttoir du prochain patch. J'ai naïvement pensé que l'intérêt du serveur était un motif suffisamment important aux yeux des canards pour que la guilde se porte volontaire pour m'aider dans l'acquisition de ce tag, pour m'appuyer et m'encourager dans ma démarche et me motiver à m'investir davantage pour le serveur. Grand mal m'en a pris puisque la seule chose que les canards ont révélé c'est de l'aigreur et de l'égoïsme au point de décevoir certains membres qui ont déjà ou vont quitter la guilde dans le futur.
> 
> Bref, mon argument c'est qu'on est assis sur 4k po depuis des lustres dont la majeure partie provient d'un don de la part d'un canard *qui souhaitait que l'on se fasse plaisir*, or on ne se fait jamais plaisir avec cette somme. Pire encore, c'est un véritable poison pour la guilde qui dégrade les relations entre les joueurs sur plusieurs pages de drama chaque fois qu'il est question de sortir ne serait-ce qu'une pièce d'or. Au bout du compte deux années supplémentaires vont passer et on se sera tous tourné vers un autre jeu en abandonnant la fortune derrière nous car certains bougons auront été trop avares du début à la fin pour autoriser qu'on se fasse plaisir dans un jeu vidéo.


L'argent pour ton tome tu l'aurais eu, que ce soit via la banque de guilde ou des donation venant des canards, mais faut être un petit peu patient.
C'est juste que l'histoire des tomes de commander et la guilde est une vielle histoire qui c'est toujours mal passée, surtout quand ça passe de contribuer en partie à payer la totalité.

Je suis sur que par exemple, si au lieu de demander directement l'argent, tu demanderais 10-15 minutes de temps pour faire un run Cita C1 ou Etreinte C1 (auquel tu participerais à un des groupes) et qu'ils t'envoient les gains en fixant bien le montant que tu as besoin de récolter avec une ou plusieurs date/heure il y aurait du monde pour le faire, surtout si c'est le bordel sur mumble en même temps.
1 run avec 5 personnes c'est minimum 5Po pour 10 minutes et sans compter l'ajout de jaunes/exo (hors précuseur),T5-T6. En arrivant à mobiliser 10-15 personnes en moins de 10 jours, avec un run par jours, tu as la somme dont tu as besoin.

----------


## Beanna

Je ne me plain pas du délai d'attente pour prendre une décision vis à vis de cet argent Wizi, et même si la réponse avait été négative en majorité j'aurais obtenu ce tag par mes propres moyens. La seule chose qui compte pour moi dans cette démarche c'est l'approbation de la guilde et le geste, tout simplement, et je suis vraiment très déçu de constater le mauvais esprit de certains membres si tôt qu'il s'agit d'argent. L'emploi de cet or ce n'est pas tant une question d'utilité que d'ambiance et de communauté et quand je lis les dernières pages la communauté je ne la vois plus. Beaucoup trop de résistance et de mépris dans le discours des uns et des autres, tout ça pour une poignée d'or, c'est écœurant et je comprends la décision de Nessou.

Bref, je n'ai rien d'autre à ajouter et je n'ai plus envie d'intervenir sur ce sujet à l'avenir.

----------


## purEcontact

Histoire de comprendre pourquoi c'est plus facile de sortir de la thune pour un event que pour un tome :

La thune pour l'event, elle est réparti entre les différents joueurs qui participent à l'event.
L'organisateur ne touche rien, il s'investit beaucoup et n'en tire aucun intérêt (autre que celui de faire plaisir aux guildmates).
La date de l'event est fixé, son programme aussi, il n'y a pas d'embrouilles, on sait quand est-ce qu'on pourra voir à quoi sert l'argent.

Dans le cas du tome, l'argent n'est pas réparti derrière.
Le demandeur récupère 100% de la thune et on ne sait pas vraiment ce qui va être fait derrière.
Je vois mal qui que ce soit dans la guilde dire "Bon, on t'a payé ton tome, maintenant tu vas faire X soirées de lead par semaine pendant X mois. Pendant ton lead, on veut que le serveur tick à 350 parce qu'on a payé un tome pour ça".
Ce serait ridicule.

En fait, si j'avais fait mes event en disant clairement "bon, je vous organise une soirée, mais je veux être payé XXpo pour ça", je pense que ça serait pas passé.
Dans la pratique, je caricature mais c'est la même chose pour un tome commandant : "bon, je vais faire plusieurs heures de lead mais je veux avoir XXpo pour le faire.".

De plus, plusieurs personnes dans la guilde ont un tome juste comme "vanity item" : une dépense aussi superflue qu'un skin ou un mini pet.
Du coup, dire à ces joueurs qui l'ont acheté avec de l'argent "en trop" : "non mais moi, j'arrive pas à farmer assez pour récupérer l'argent", ils ont clairement du mal à comprendre.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Du coup, dire à ces joueurs qui l'ont acheté avec de l'argent "en trop" : "non mais moi, j'arrive pas à farmer assez pour récupérer l'argent", ils ont clairement du mal à comprendre.


Ben tu fais 2h de McM avec nous, on te laisse poser les 4 chariots sup par porte, le treb def sur chaque porte et les ups durant ces 2h, pis on regarde combien t'as de bénef dans ta soirée  ::P: 

Faut comprendre que certains canards ne s'amusent que dans ce mode de jeu, le moindre donjon/worldboss/fractale les repousse. Résultat il faut mendier pour un tag. Mais je comprends l'énervement pour un truc si futile que le tome de la part de personnes qui ramassent 40po/jour.

----------


## Beanna

> De plus, plusieurs personnes dans la guilde ont un tome juste comme "vanity item" : une dépense aussi superflue qu'un skin ou un mini pet.
> Du coup, dire à ces joueurs qui l'ont acheté avec de l'argent "en trop" : "non mais moi, j'arrive pas à farmer assez pour récupérer l'argent", ils ont clairement du mal à comprendre.


Toute la différence est là. Il n'y a rien de comparable entre un joueur qui achète un tome comme "vanity item" et un joueur assidu en McM qui souhaite répondre à la pénurie de commandants d'un serveur qui coule à pic.

De même qu'il y a une très grande différence entre demander une participation de la guilde car j'estime que c'est une bonne opportunité de mettre à profit ce magot communautaire et dire que je n'arrive pas à farmer. Je n'ai certes pas d'argent "en trop" pour un tome car je consacre tout mon temps à un mode de jeu qui ne rapporte rien mais je peux farmer et si la guilde avait répondu négativement j'aurais été farmer, tout simplement.
Je ne fais pas la manche, je souhaitais seulement convier la guilde CPC à ma démarche pour souligner le geste communautaire que représente un commandant pour le serveur. Mais quand je lis que certains considèrent le tome d'un commandant comme un avantage personnel et intéressé au même titre qu'un stuff élevé je me rends bien compte qu'on n'est pas du tout sur la même longueur d'onde.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je boude mais je veux bien La Légende ...
> (Comment ça je relance du drama ?)


*tend 10pa à Lee Tchii, indiquant qu'il n'a pas plus, le regard larmoyant, mais qu'il la soutient, la pauvre*

----------


## purEcontact

> Toute la différence est là.


La différence est au dessus, quand je parlais de filer de la thune pour redistribuer ou pour acheter un objet pour une seule personne.
Mais bon, comme d'hab' à chaque fois que j'interviens quelque part, on récupère ce qui arrange et on lâche le reste  ::rolleyes:: . Faut pas s'étonner si je troll  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

Bon du calme.  ::ninja:: 
*intervention salvatrice*

----------


## Caf

Putain, mais vous vous êtes toujours pas mit d'accord sur le magot. Ça doit faire plus d'un an que ça dure cette histoire non ?

En fait je crois qu'il y a une volonté non dissimulé de cultiver le fait de devoir toujours remettre cette histoire de magot sur le tapis, ça entretient un drama permanent, comme le fil rouge de l'histoire de la guilde CPC. Dire qu'à l'époque même P'tit Gras n'avait pas eu son tome alors qu'il y avait mass pého's qui dormaient dans la banque depuis des mois.  ::trollface:: 

"On va garder l'arme dans la banque de guilde, ça prendra de la valeur comme ça." C’était ça l'excuse je crois bien.  ::XD::

----------


## purEcontact

T'as pas eu un tag gracieusement offert par la guilde toi ?
A moins que ce soit à phazon ou charmide, je sais plus...  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Caf

> T'as pas eu un tag gracieusement offert par la guilde toi ?
> A moins que ce soit à phazon ou charmide, je sais plus... .


Ouais c'est la guilde qui m'avait payé le tome. Je ne m’étais pas abaissé à faire la manche moi (un trucothon la..), monsieur.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kiyo

Je trouvais le système du machinthon nettement plus sympa comme moyen de don pour le financement du tome. Ça marchait bien et le choix de donner ou pas était à la discrétion de chacun, ce qui est normal.

Concernant l'argent de guilde, je rejoins l'avis de Wizi sur le fait que l'argent de guilde doit servir avant tout pour des events de guilde et pour prêter des sous pour des dépenses personnelles de joueurs, que ce soit le tome ou autre. Pour les conditions de prêt, je trouve que Tynril a très bien posé les choses et si je ne pense pas forcément la garantie de Pure des signataires garants indispensable, ça ne me pose aucun problème qu'on y ajoute cette condition là.

----------


## NayeDjel

Autre solution : Attendre Hivernel et donner tout le magot au Golem mendiant. 
Comme ça c'est réglé et tous les canards seront au même régime.  :tired: 

edit : j'ai oublié un  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai été correct jusqu'à présent mais là, ça me saoule.

C'est exactement comme l'organisation des events ou une quelconque prise des responsabilités dans cette foutue guilde : quand on en parle, y'a plein de joueurs, quand il faut se bouger le fion, y'a plus personne.
Par contre, pour l'ouvrir à posteriori sur les décisions qui plaisent pas, là, y'a toujours du monde.

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on a toujours ~4k po depuis que la légendaire a été vendu ?
Parce qu'il a fallu racheter des armes de siège suite à un hack (~200) et que 3 events ont été organisés (50po pour moi, je sais pas combien pour DS).

Si "le magot" vous perturbe tellement, bah vous tapez dedans pour des choses utiles à la guilde.
Lorsque vous faites des soirées RAID, jusqu'à preuve du contraire y'a des CPC dedans et c'est ouvert à tout les CPC donc plutôt que de se plaindre "_ouais mais tu comprends, en RvR on gagne pas de sous, on fait qu'en dépenser_", bah vous posez un budget en disant "voilà, on fait 3 soirs de RvR par semaine, ça nous coûte en moyenne XX po".
Le chariot posé ou la fortification de la tour, elle va servir toute la soirée aux canards qui s'amusent en RvR.
Je pense pas que vous manquiez de "tête pensante" chez les RvRBoyz et c'est pas si compliqué que ça à mettre en place, donc *bougez vous le fion*.

"_Oh mon dieu, mais tu veux dire qu'un event qui revient de manière cyclique, c'est quand même un event ?_ " 
No shit sherlock...

"_Ouais mais moi je suis un PvEBoyz, j'aime pas voir que toute la thune sert à faire des trucs en RvR et que de mon côté, j'ai le droit à rien_ ".
Bah même tarif pour toi calimero : *bouges toi le cul* et organise des events où tu redistribueras de la thune.

"Nan mais tu te rends compte, moi je sais pas faire !".
Ça tombe bien, moi non plus.
Le premier event que j'ai fait, c'était une chasse aux trésors dans l'arche du lion à une heure de pointe, il a fallut attendre 1h que tout les joueurs puissent rentrer.
Le dernier que j'ai fait, on a regardé pendant 20 minutes 2 mesmers de la guilde pas foutu de faire des TP sous prétexte qu'il y avait un peu de vent.
Je foire des trucs, j'en réussi d'autre, c'est pas en restant comme un con à attendre que je vais voir ce qui fonctionne et ce qui ne fonctionne pas.

Bref, plutôt que de dire de la merde du genre "offrons un légendaire à un canard" ou "donnons le magot à un pnj", réfléchissez 2 secondes à ce que vous pouvez faire pour la guilde avec cet argent.

----------


## Odrhann

purE président.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ouais c'est la guilde qui m'avait payé le tome. Je ne m’étais pas abaissé à faire la manche moi (un trucothon la..), monsieur.


Ah bon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

> Lorsque vous faites des soirées RAID, jusqu'à preuve du contraire y'a des CPC dedans et c'est ouvert à tout les CPC donc plutôt que de se plaindre "_ouais mais tu comprends, en RvR on gagne pas de sous, on fait qu'en dépenser_", bah vous posez un budget en disant "voilà, on fait 3 soirs de RvR par semaine, ça nous coûte en moyenne XX po".


Mais lol, tu vois comment ça chiale pour 100 po et tu voudrais qu'on fasse une demande pour 20po par semaine ? 
Surtout que si on part par là, une dépense de chariot, de up de tour ou un tome, c'est exactement au même niveau pour un canard en WvW. Donc le tome de Banana serait rentré dans les dépenses régulières du [raid]. Double shitstorm.
Et je te parle même pas de ceux qui vont nous dire "on finance uniquement les canards, comme il y a en moyenne 37.4% de canards en [raid], on veut bien vous financer avancer la moitié de 37.4% sous condition de remboursement dans les 3 jours et 13 heures".

Je crois que si les canards de WvW réclament jamais, c'est pour une bonne raison.
Mais sinon c'est comme ça que ça devrait se passer, oui.

----------


## purEcontact

> une dépense de chariot, de up de tour ou un tome, c'est exactement au même niveau pour un canard en WvW.


Non, c'est pas au même niveau, un tome c'est *nominatif*.
Si je pose le chariot, tout le monde peut l'utiliser.
Si je up la tour, ça protégera plus longtemps les joueurs qui sont à l'intérieur ou ça permettra de temporiser plus facilement.

T'as fait une demande pour un budget pour les canards qui font du RvR avant de venir dire "_nan mais tu comprends, ça passera jamais !_" ?
Je crois pas, du moins j'ai rien vu passé.

Ce que j'ai lu par contre : *des joueurs ont un soucis au niveau du financement d'une activité auquel les CPC participent.*

Si demain, j'organise un event pour les CPC mais que je l'ouvre au serveur avec des récompenses qui n'iront pas forcément aux CPC, tu crois que tout le monde va taper du poing sur la table ?

Ce serait quoi l'argument ?
"_Je suis pas d'accord, je peux participer à l'event, je peux m'amuser pendant une soirée avec d'autres canards mais je suis pas sûr de gagner à 100% alors je veux pas qu'on donne de l'argent pour l'organisation_."

J'ai jamais eu personne qui est venu se plaindre parce qu'il avait rien gagné de la soirée.
Au pire, je prévois de quoi remercier les CPC qui ont participé (je l'ai déjà fait via des mini) et tout le monde est content.

Je le répète encore une fois histoire que ça passe bien : ce qui me fait chier, au même titre que ça fait chier Wizi et surement d'autres, c'est que *le tome est réservé à une seule personne.*

----------


## Tygra

> *le tome est réservé à une seule personne.*


Ça c'est clairement votre point de vue de PvEboyz, et c'est pas la réalité du terrain.
(désolé je fais dans le court, caricatural et clivant, mais quand je fais plus subtil les choses bougent pas)

Moi je gère pas du tout le [raid] et donc je risque pas de m'occuper des demandes de budget, j'exprimais simplement qu'à la place des animateurs [raid] je toucherais même pas ce sujet avec un bâton.
Les discussions autour de l'argent et de la séparation PvE/RvR ont toujours été problématiques, et certains canards se surpassent à chaque nouveau remous du sujet. 
Les têtes pensantes du RvR sont à mon avis les plus promptes à la mise en retrait pour préserver la bonne ambiance. Je signifiais donc que je comprends parfaitement leur position.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ça c'est clairement votre point de vue de PvEboyz, et c'est pas la réalité du terrain.


L'item est lié au compte dès l'acquisition.
Il était lié à l'âme avant.
C'est la réalité de l'objet tel qu'il est codé dans le jeu.

Si c'est aussi vital que les armes de sièges ou les upgrades de fort, vous réfléchissez sur le nombre de tome qu'il vous faut par an et vous le faite passer dans le budget.
C'est quand même affolant que ce soit encore à moi de monter au créneau pour un mode de jeu qui m'intéresse pas  ::|: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Mon cul on est en retrait pour la bonne ambiance.

L'avant dernier message de purE c'est la description parfaite du clivage mcmboy/pveboy, le tome pour les mecs qui ont 4k po c'est un truc de kikou, le tome pour les mecs qui font même pas 1po de benef en 1 semaine de RAID c'est un outil pour l'ensemble du serveur.

A partir de là je pense qu'on a plus de débat à mener, les points de vue divergent et c'est dommage de pas chercher plus loin que son mode de jeu.

PS : C'est absolument pas contre toi purE, t'es bien le seul avec Tyntyn a essayer de trouver une solution.

----------


## atavus

> Ça c'est clairement votre point de vue de PvEboyz, et c'est pas la réalité du terrain.
> (désolé je fais dans le court, caricatural et clivant, mais quand je fais plus subtil les choses bougent pas)





> L'avant dernier message de purE c'est la description parfaite du clivage mcmboy/pveboy, le tome pour les mecs qui ont 4k po c'est un truc de kikou, le tome pour les mecs qui font même pas 1po de benef en 1 semaine de RAID c'est un outil pour l'ensemble du serveur.


Oui mais non, on a eu l'épisode phazon.
Je suis près à mettre de *ma poche* pour aider un canard qui veut un tome *si j'ai confiance en le-dit canard.*
Je suis contre engager la responsabilité de la guilde pour cette situation.
Si je me plante tant-pis.
Si la guilde se plante non çà ne passe pas.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mais la guilde à 4k po qui appartenaient à un canard qui les a filé pour qu'on se fasse plaisir. C'est pas ton fric, c'est fait pour se faire plaisir, ça peut même permettre de se libérer de cette contrainte qui "engage la guilde". *C'est le but même de ce fric.*

----------


## atavus

> Mais la guilde à 4k po qui appartenaient à un canard qui les a filé pour qu'on se fasse plaisir. C'est pas ton fric, c'est fait pour se faire plaisir, ça peut même permettre de se libérer de cette contrainte qui "engage la guilde". *C'est le but même de ce fric.*


C'est un don à la guilde donc c'est le bien le fric de la guilde.

----------


## Tygra

> Oui mais non, on a eu l'épisode phazon.


La guilde s'est toujours pas remis de cette grande perte d'il y a 18 mois maintenant. 
La preuve, plus aucun event est organisé, par manque de moyen.

Tu me donnes même pas envie de mettre un gif tiens. 


@pure : c'est vraiment pas à toi d'essayer de faire la médiation pour nous et c'est très gentil de le faire.
Tu sais bien qu'un tome est bien plus vital qu'un chariot et bien moins accessible. Maintenant on peut pas budgetiser sur une année le nombre de personnes qui vont venir dans le [raid] où en partir. Le tome est un besoin ponctuel qui dépend de plein de facteurs : besoin sur les maps, besoin en [raid], engagement du canard dans le McM, engagement du canard dans le [raid], préparation dudit canard au rôle de lead map et [raid], etc ... 
Je pense que tu commences à nous connaître (et les autres aussi bordel, ça fait deux ans qu'on joue ensemble), je crois pas qu'on ait eu des demandes déraisonnables par le passé. 
C'est un processus qui a pris du temps et qui sort pas d'un kinder surprise.

----------


## Ptit gras

> C'est un don à la guilde donc c'est le bien le fric de la guilde.


C'est sûr qu'avec 4k po en banque, la guilde à besoin de réfléchir 2 semaines avec un doodle pour sortir 18po pour un tome de commander  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

> 18po


Je croyais que c'était 12.
On peut vraiment pas vous faire confiance.

----------


## atavus

> La guilde s'est toujours pas remis de cette grande perte d'il y a 18 mois maintenant. 
> La preuve, plus aucun event est organisé, par manque de moyen.





> C'est sûr qu'avec 4k po en banque, la guilde à besoin de réfléchir 2 semaines avec un doodle pour sortir 18po pour un tome de commander




Je me demande où on a pas été clair.

Ma position:
1) Je me contrefout de combien de PO à la guilde.
2) Je ne m'oppose pas à l'achat de quoi que ce soit de non nominatif.
3) Le tome de commandant est nominatif.
4) Je refuse d'engager la guilde pour un tome (OUI PHAZON a fait jurisprudence)
5) Je ne suis pas contre engager mes propre sous pour aider un canard qui présente des garantis et en qui j'ai confiance.

Expliquez-moi où je ne suis pas clair ?




> Je croyais que c'était 12.
> On peut vraiment pas vous faire confiance.


J'avoue que çà m'a fait rire. :^_^:

----------


## Tygra

> 2) Je ne m'oppose pas à l'achat de quoi que ce soit de non nominatif.
> 3) Le tome de commandant est nominatif.
> 4) Je refuse d'engager la guilde pour un tome (OUI PHAZON a fait jurisprudence)


On te dit pas que t'es pas clair, on te dit que t'es bête et que tu ne fais preuve d'aucune empathie. T'essayes même pas.
Je suis clair ?

----------


## atavus

> On te dit pas que t'es pas clair, on te dit que t'es bête et que tu ne fais preuve d'aucune empathie.
> Je suis clair ?


Très.
Merci.

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne comprends pas ce braquage autour de cette histoire de tome. Personne n'a dit qu'il ne voulait pas aider un canard à financer son tome de commandeur, d'ailleurs de mémoire je ne vois aucun machinthon qui a échoué par le passé, c'est bien qu'il n'y a pas de souci pour ce genre de don au sein de la guilde.

Le seul truc, c'est que certains (dont moi) préfèrent, si don il doit y avoir pour un joueur, que ce ne soit pas pris dans la caisse de guilde mais que ce soit un don des canards qui le souhaitent uniquement, comme l'ont dit Papry ou d'autres sans doute avant.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> *patpat*
> Un jour, Lee Tchii, un jour.


J'achéterai La Légende avec mes sous un jour, et le lendemain Anet sortira ses quêtes de Légendaires ...
_*prend les 10 pa de Max, remercie et se casse avec comme un écureuil*_

----------


## Tygra

@Kiyo : je cite Beanna à la page précédente



> Je ne fais pas la manche, je souhaitais seulement convier la guilde CPC à ma démarche pour souligner le geste communautaire que représente un commandant pour le serveur.


Je crois que le débat tourne surtout autour de ça, personne ne doute de la générosité individuelle des canards.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le soucis c'est le côté nominatif du truc Papy. C'est techniquement nominatif je ne contredirais pas ce point (jsuis con mais y'a des limites  ::P: ). Par contre pour un joueur mcm c'est l'action la plus globale et la moins personnelle qu'il puisse faire. Vraiment.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon allé, j'ai toujours mes POs qui dorment, c'est pas de l'argent de guilde, donc si je les offre à un canard qui veut jouer le commandeur personne ne pourra chialer  ::trollface::  (en dehors de deux trois vautours qui rodent toujours autour de la carcasse de mon compte  ::P:  ).

Dites moi à qui on doit donner les soussous.... ou alors dans quel "compte" de la banque de guilde je dois les laisser pour qu'il puisse les récupérer?

----------


## Lee Tchii

File-moi tout, je les garderai bien au chaud  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> J'achéterai La Légende avec mes sous un jour, et le lendemain Anet sortira ses quêtes de Légendaires ...
> _*prend les 10 pa de Max, remercie et se casse avec comme un écureuil*_


Te connaissant, ça m'étonnerait pas. 
Dépêche toi du coup, y'en a plein qui attendent les quêtes pour les légendaires !  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

Je parle en tant que joueur et pas animateur de la guilde.

Tant que le tome de commander sera un objet sera lié à un compte/personnage, même si l'esprit de son utilisation ne l'est pas, je suis totalement contre d'engager l'argent de la guilde dedans. Le jour, ou il pourra être prêter d'un joueur à l'autre ou qu'il faudra faire une quête demandant un effort de guilde pour l'obtenir, la guilde s'impliquera dedans.

Après demander de l'aide aux membres de la guilde pour financer le tome, c'est une méthode qui me convient parfaitement et selon qui fera la demande, je ferai parti des premiers à donner ce que je juge de raisonnable.
Si l'aide se fait en participant à un ou des évènements dont les bénéfices iront exclusivement pour le tome, si je suis disponible, je participerai volontiers. Évènements qui peuvent être, des run donjon, de vidage de map ou je ne sais quoi rapportant des po et objets. Mais ça demande à la personne de prendre un peu de son temps pour organiser le tout et sortir du rvr.

Concernant l'achat d'arme de siège et utilisation d'influence de guilde. 
On en avait discuter (sur mumble ou forum je sais plus exactement) et personne était vraiment contre l'idée de ce qui était ressorti : 
1) Définir la consommation mensuel en arme de siège/up lors des soirées Raid/Fort Canard par les gens habitués du rvr. Pour avoir une vision plus clair et que tout le monde puisse rendre compte des dépenses.
2) La guilde participerai en partie aux achats, le pourcentage devait être défini par les animateurs, mais la somme maximale chaque mois ne devait pas excéder 100-150Po. Pour ne pas vider le magot trop rapidement et prévoir sur le moyen/long terme
3) Le fait que les achats soit fait avec l'argent de guilde, ne devait pas être synonyme de folie donc que les armes devait être posée de manière normale/intelligente et éviter pour caricaturer 4 Treb en défense de chaque porte
4) En cas de situation d'urgence et cas exceptionnel, les animateurs pouvaient relever la somme investie
5) Les achats des armes se ferait au fur et à mesure avant les soirées pour éviter une trop grosse perte en cas de hack d'un compte

Concernant l'influence de la guilde, il est possible de construire des catapultes de guilde chez cpc, tant que ça ne devient pas un gouffre. 
C'est au maitre nageur/animateur faisant du rvr de lancer ses constructions et de récupérer les catapultes pour les soirées. Vous avez les droits servez vous en, la seule personne qui lance des constructions rvr est Zepo quand il se connecte. Et personnellement, je n'ai pas envie de m'occuper de lancer ça et d'aller les récupérer (vu qu'on est limité à 5 cata en stock maximum), donc je laisse ça aux autres qui savent mieux les consommations et besoins, j'adapterai la construction des bonus récoltes/mf/missions de guilde en fonction de ce qu'il y en queue.
De la même manière, les armes de siège supérieur ont été achetée pour les soirées RvR, demander à un animateur de vous en envoyez un certain nombre avant vos soirées il le fera volontiers.

Une note très personnelle. 

Si vous avez tant de mal que ça avec l'argent, faites des évènements avec la guilde pour en récupérer. Certes ça demande l'effort de faire autre chose que du rvr, mais le gain peut améliorer l'expérience de celui-ci.
Par exemple : 
- Une fois par semaine, pendant 1h, organiser des runs donjons dont les bénéfices iraient dans la cagnotte rvr. Il y a moyen de le rendre plus fun, en faisant des soirées à thème, des concours à la canard et le bordel mumble. Il y a même possibilité d'apprendre les techniques/trucs venant de personnes faisant du speedrun. Et il n'y a pas même pas besoin de changer vos stuffs (si vous n'avez pas du berserker exo en stock), juste vos traits pour être en adéquations aux donjons. En une heure si vous arrivez à motiver 15-20 personnes ça fait un peu plus de 50Po de gagné sans trop se forcer.
- Une fois par mois, demander si c'est possible que les gains d'une soirées missions de guilde soit là pour aider le rvr et définir les achats à faire avec les 6 recommandations gagnée par personnes, chacun sera libre de participer ou pas. 
- Organiser 1h d'entrainement à la chasse à la prime pour la construction de cata en guilde perso. 1h ça permet facilement à 12 personnes de participer ce qui fait 60 catapultes (au prix actuel ~100Po les 60). Et selon le nombre de participant, en se séparant en deux groupes on peut en faire plus.
- Organiser des battues de Orr, comme on le faisait au début du jeu pour acheter de l'influence en guilde, soirée pouvant être drôle.

L'avantage c'est que ça implique les personnes de la guilde, permet de jouer avec des gens dont on a pas vraiment l'habitude, rend la guilde un peu plus dynamique et si vous vendez bien le truc pouvez intéresser plus de gens à venir en rvr et que le côté évènement avec la guilde ramène plus de monde que vous ne le penser.
Ce n'est que quelques idées parmi d'autres possible, mais ça demande de la réflexion, de l'investissement et un sens de marketing pour le rendre attrayant.

----------


## Tygra

Le sens du marketing il se casse rapidement la gueule quand tu dois faire des donjons avec des gens qui trouvent ça nul.

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai déposé 100PO dans la grotte profonde de la guilde, il sont à destination de Beanna  :;): 

Have fun les RvRistes

[edit] on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il a déjà son tome, la somme est donc pour les RVRistes, faites vous plaisir en armes de siège.

----------


## Beanna

Je te remercie pour l'intention Mr Slurp ainsi que pour ce don au nom des raideux qui ne passent pas souvent sur le forum.  ::wub:: 

C'est une belle somme qui sera très utile au serveur pour la petite ligue qui se prépare à la rentrée. J'espère qu'on aura pas trop de mal à sortir ces 100po de la banque de guilde maintenant qu'ils y sont rentré et qu'un doodle ne sera pas nécessaire cette fois...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ne provoquez pas les animateurs  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai déposé 100PO dans la grotte profonde de la guilde, il sont à destination de Beanna 
> 
> Have fun les RvRistes
> 
> [edit] on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il a déjà son tome, *la somme est donc pour les RVRistes*, faites vous plaisir en armes de siège.


_Oh sacro sainte charte de la guilde que j'ai l'impression d'être le seul à lire, que dis-tu concernant le don d'argent dans la banque de guilde ?!_




> *9b. Et la thune ? Ça brille en jaune là dedans, vous pouvez pas me payer ma nouvelle armure ou mes vacances en Elona ? Steuplé, quoi.*
> 
> L'argent de la banque est utilisée pour la vie de la guilde, que ce soit en PvE, en WvW ou en PvP, pour peu qu'une telle dépense soit nécessaire dans l'un de ces domaines, et que celle-ci soit demandée par la communauté. 
> *Lorsque vous déposez de l'argent dans la banque de guilde, vous en faites don, et ça ne vous donne aucun droit de regard sur la façon dont cet argent sera utilisé.*
> 
> Si vous souhaitez donner de l'argent pour un événement bien spécifique (par exemple un événement PvE ou une collecte pour un tome de commandeur), adressez-le directement au canard qui l'organise et qui en fait la demande.


Y'a déjà eu un précédent qui a foutu la merde concernant l'argent "réservé" au RvR et l'argent "réservé" au PvE.
Du coup, si tu donnes ton argent à la guilde, tu le donne à l'intégralité de la guilde.

C'est pas pour faire chier qui que ce soit, si ça a été rajouté dans la charte c'est qu'à un moment donné y'a eu un drama sur ce point.

Pour ce débat sans fin (en fait, si mais je veux pas spoil la fin  ::ninja:: ), merci de ne pas me mettre dans la case PvEboyz ou RvRboyz : en ce moment je suis PokemonBoyz et VienssurUSF4LeybipourtafesséBoyz (aussi connu sous le nom "USF4SacBoyz").

Pour le tome de beanna, j'ai envie de dire que ce qui est fait est fait (merci captain obvious ! Mais de rien !) cependant je tiens quand même à soulever que du coté du RvR, les CPC font 2 events par semaine et que même si ils ont le tag RAID, ça reste des canards qui déboursent l'argent de leur poche pour faire vivre une partie de la guilde.

Certains se bougent le cul pour qu'une partie de la communauté des canards puissent s'amuser, je vois pas pourquoi, au même titre que quand j'organise un event pve, ils n'auraient pas le droit à une aide de la guilde.

Je sais que "l'animateur RvR" aka Zepo ne demandera que très rarement (il a fallut un hack pour ça) de l'aide financière pour le mode de jeu qu'il pratique dans un soucis d'éviter tout drame.

Avec tout le respect que je lui dois (non, en fait je lui dois rien, je suis un connard  ::trollface:: ) : c'est une connerie.

Même si je dois passer pour le relou de service (j'ai l'habitude, osef), je pense qu'il faut discuter d'un montant à filer aux mecs du RvR pour qu'ils puissent eux aussi se faire de la thune dans un mode de jeu qui les amuse.




> Ben tu fais 2h de McM avec nous, on te laisse poser les 4 chariots sup par porte, le treb def sur chaque porte et les ups durant ces 2h, pis on regarde combien t'as de bénef dans ta soirée


C'est dit sur le ton de l'humour mais ça reflète bien la façon dont est game designé le bordel : ça coûte parfois plus de thune de jouer dans ce mode de jeu que ce qu'on y gagne.

Chez CPC, on a les moyens de "réparer" ce que je qualifierais d'erreur de game design.
Je trouve con de passer à côté de cette chance sous prétexte d'une fierté mal placée : "_nous, on ne demande rien à personne parce qu'on veut pas créer de soucis_."

Maintenant, pour en revenir au tome (parce que je sais pertinemment que ça va être relancé) : c'est un outil utile, je le sais, je suis pas con.

Le soucis, hormis le fait que ce soit nominatif, c'est qu'il s'agit aussi d'une somme (qui va devenir beaucoup plus conséquente) pour à peu près n'importe quel joueur.
_Nota Bene : Oui, si je veux, je peux farmer 300 po en l'espace de 10 jours, voir d'une semaine même. Je sais également que d'autres canards en sont capables mais c'est clairement pas la norme._

C'est beaucoup moins choquant si vous demandez qu'on vous file 30 po par semaine pendant 10 semaines que 300 po d'un coup.
Je pense qu'il est possible d'anticiper cette demande : vous sentez qu'en RvR y'a de moins en moins de commandants, que ceux qui sont présents tirent de plus en plus sur la corde et qu'ils vont surement faire un burnout prochainement.

Pour la plupart des joueurs qui font uniquement du RvR, vous savez comment ça se passe : les commandants ont leur tag, c'est tout beau tout neuf "_Allez hop, j’enchaîne 3 nuits blanches d'affilés même si je travail lundi. Redbull est mon ami_."
Tout le monde sait que ça ne dure pas longtemps. J'ai clairement pas assez d'expérience en RvR pour faire une moyenne médiane.
Je sais qu'il y a des commandants qui vont lead H20 pendant 4 mois quand certains vont lâcher l'affaire au bout d'une semaine et c'est globalement difficile de dire qui est dans quel cas.
Cependant, au sein du RAID, vous avez différentes guildes et vous discutez (enfin j'espère) via Teamspeak / shoutbox GC.

Lorsque vous voyez arriver le burnout d'un commandant et qu'un *canard* (là par contre, j'insiste***) émet le souhait de faire du commandement, vous demandez à avoir plus d'argent pour aider à financer le tome.

En prenant l'exemple des 20 po par semaine (c'est hypothétique mais passons), vous demandez à en avoir 50 pendant maximum 10 semaines (~2 mois).
Pendant ces 10 semaines, si vous voulez aider au financement du tome, il n'y a aucun soucis : c'est même mieux puisque la guilde a moins de thune a débourser.
Au moment où l'argent est réuni pour l'achat d'un tome, vous le signalez et on repasse à 20 po / semaine.

Puisque la guilde paie pour les engins de siège et les upgrade, vous aurez normalement de quoi financer le tome en moins de 10 semaines.
Ça se base sur la bonne volonté et la bonne foi des joueurs : je doute très fortement que des mecs comme les deux tygra ou zepolak voient d'un très bon œil le fait que qui que ce soit chez CPC abuse du système.

*** _On a certes beaucoup d'argent en banque, mais le budget est pas illimité non plus. Payer des tomes à des CPC, je suis déjà pas super chaud, mais payer un tome à un non-CPC (aussi sympathique / charismatique / whatever soit-il) c'est hors de question._

Dans tout les cas, je rejoins l'avis de Tynril sur un point : on devrait mettre de coté 1 000 po, "*au cas où*".
Même si je doute très fortement qu'Arenanet fasse un jour un geste dans ce sens (le hall de guilde ou quoi que ce soit qui s'en rapproche), il n'est pas impossible que ça arrive.
Autant être un minimum préparé (je doute aussi que 1 000 po suffisent mais passons).

Si vous avez des réclamations concernant le fait qu'avec ma proposition, le RvR claque beaucoup d'argent (dans mon exemple, c'est 1 000 po par an) et que le PvE ne va pas en profiter, je tiens à rappeler 2 choses :

- La première, c'est que depuis un an cet argent a été stocké en banque et moins de 100 po (si je dis pas de bêtises) ont été utilisé pour le PvE. 
Ce n'est pas la peine de se cacher derrière l'idée du "magot maudit" qu'on doit pas toucher sous peine de drame.
La raison c'est que très peu de joueurs prennent la peine d'organiser quoi que ce soit en PvE. 
Comme je l'ai dit dans un post précédent : personne ne vous interdit d'organiser quoi que ce soit, vous êtes même encouragé à le faire.

Un conseil plus personnel : n'ayez pas peur de le faire.
Au pire, les joueurs s'emmerdent pendant une soirée et après ? 
De toutes façons, Maderone allait finir bourré au fond d'une taverne du promontoire et les autres allaient afk à l'arche du lion.
Avec un peu de chance, vous pourrez découvrir les talents cachés de Zepolak ().


- La seconde et certainement la plus importante : *le RAID n'est pas fermé* (enfin aux dernières nouvelles).
Alors de l'extérieur, on dirait que c'est des mecs ultra opti qui vous crache dessus comme Nessou ou Sephil lorsqu'il s'agit de speedrun ( ::trollface:: ) mais en fait pas du tout.
Vous y allez en stuff de l'ours édenté avec les runes de la chouette kipepavolé, personne ne verra la différence.
Si vous êtes bons, vous pouvez même y aller avec une spé en 2/2/2/2/2 (oui, il manque des points mais ils sont tellement mauvais  vous êtes tellement fort qu'ils vous porteront sur leurs épaules).

*Pour résumé* (_oui, y'a tout un pavé mais je voulais pas spoil la fin_  ::ninja:: ).
Donner de l'argent sur un rythme hebdomadaire à une activité (soirée RAID qui ne sont ni plus ni moins que des events RvR) qui inclut des canards est une chose saine : ça permet de réduire la taille du magot de manière modérée et sur le "long" terme.

Cet argent n'est pas exclusif aux events RvR, si vous souhaitez faire un événement ponctuel ou même hebdomadaire en sPvP ou en PvE, vous êtes encouragés à le faire mais soyez de bonne foi et de bonne volonté : ne demandez pas plus que ce qui est attribué au RvR sous prétexte que c'est ponctuel.

Pour être extrêmement clair : dans l'idée que je me fais du "budget", les soirées RvR demandent  ~80/100po par mois (hors financement de tome).
Ne soyez pas idiot : ne demandez pas 300 po pour un événement ponctuel sous prétexte que "ça fait 3 mois qu'on a rien fait en PvE".
Si rien n'a été fait pendant 3 mois en PvE, il ne faut vous en prendre qu'à vous même, il fallait proposer des choses ces 3 derniers mois.
Au même titre, ne proposez pas un calendrier avec 2 events PvE par semaine en demandant 20 po hebdomadaire si l'unique but de la manœuvre est de "faire fondre le magot". Personne ne s'amusera et je pense sincèrement que vous passerez pour un tocard.

Concernant le financement des tomes via l'augmentation de l'argent distribué aux événements RvR, là aussi, n'en abusez pas.
Si vous demandez toutes les 10 semaines un nouveau tome sans en avoir réellement le besoin et/ou sans vous être impliqué dans le financement du précédent, vous risquez de créer un drame pour pas grand chose.
C'est pas non plus pour autant qu'il ne faut jamais rien demander : si vous en avez besoin, vous en avez besoin point barre.
De ce point de vu là, je fais entièrement confiance à des joueurs / joueuses comme Tygra/Ptit Gras (moins  ::trollface:: ), Zepo ou encore Tib. Je sais pertinemment que quand ça émane d'eux, la demande est sérieuse et motivée.

Globalement, comportez vous en adulte responsable.

----------


## Tygra

> Globalement, comportez vous en adulte responsable.


Dingue !

Bref, encore une fois, merci pure pour le bon sens.
Et encore une fois, c'est pas très prévisible le besoin en tome.
Ah, et je parie un frère jumeau que Popo viendra jamais réclamer 100po par semaine.

----------


## purEcontact

> Et encore une fois, c'est pas très prévisible le besoin en tome.


Au pire, le joueur peut l'avoir en 1 mois si vous vous y mettez à plusieurs sans trop farm.
(Edit 38 : Ça permet aussi de voir si y'a pas des commandants qui reviennent entre temps. 
Faut pas oublier qu'on est encore en période de vacance et bientôt de rentrée scolaire.)




> Ah, et je parie un frère jumeau que Popo viendra jamais réclamer 100po par semaine.


C'est bien pour ça que je le réclame.  ::|:

----------


## Ptit gras

Venez pas en RAID en 2/2/2/2/2 svp.

Sinon le reste :  ::'(:

----------


## lPyl

> Des trucs


TL;DR. (désolé, trop tentant vu le pavé)

Et sinon, point de vue un chouïa extérieur: à vous lire (pour quelqu'un qui a jamais tag CPC sur GW2), on dirait que le fait d'avoir une guilde qui a des sous, c'est une source de prise de tête/de mésentente. Fin c'est bizarre, on vous voit tous monter sur vos grands chevaux pour de l'argent virtuel, comme si c'était votre vie qui en dépendait. Je sais que les principes c'est joli et tout, mais de là a se prendre la tête sur un jeu pour ça Oo.

----------


## Caf

> Oui mais non, on a eu l'épisode phazon.
> Je suis près à mettre de *ma poche* pour aider un canard qui veut un tome *si j'ai confiance en le-dit canard.*
> Je suis contre engager la responsabilité de la guilde pour cette situation.
> Si je me plante tant-pis.
> Si la guilde se plante non çà ne passe pas.


Permets moi de rebondir mon bon monsieur. Ok Phazon ce fut une erreur.

Mais par exemple :
Tome pour Charmide >> entre 500 et 1000h de jeu en McM facile avec le Tome la plupart du temps et des canards qui ont kiffé s'amuser pendant des soirées entières.
Tome pour Zepolak >> entre 1000 et 2000h de jeu en McM facile avec le Tome la plupart du temps et un paquet de canards au cul, avec des évents en tout genre et qui continu encore de le faire.
Tome pour moi même aussi >> plus de 1000h de jeu aussi en McM avec des events etc.... des conneries en McM etc...

J'en oublie d'autres qui ont animé un max de soirées grâce à la possession d'un tome en RvR donc non, dire que c'est un mauvais investissement c'est juste de la bêtise à l'état pure.

Pour une erreur que tu as eu, il y a eu en contre partie du monde qui ont cumulés un maximum d'heures de jeu à faire kiffer du canards par 10zaine, rien que l'investissement sur Zepo, ça rattrape facile 10 erreur comme phazon. Donc ouais, non, le truc de phazon merci d'arrêter d'en parler ça n'est juste plus comparable du tout.

A contrario d'un tel investissement, qui peut se targuer d'avoir pu cumuler autant d'heures d'animations ? Si on prend un event d'une soirée en PvE ou tu file 50po de récompense ça t'aura couté 50po la soirée mek alors qu'un tome de 300po contre des centaines d'heures d'animations je sais pas pour toi mais le calcul est vite fait. Le rapport po engagé/heure d'amusement et bien meilleur avec un tome.


D'ailleurs purE d'habitude tu as souvent raison, mais le tome en RvR c'est juste le meilleur rapport investissement/amusement sur un nombre de canards important et surtout sur de longues soirées. Donc ton excuse du nominatif, ouais bon, je crois que tu peux vraiment bien te torcher avec, trouve une autre raison. 
Attention je ne dis pas qu'engager 50po pour une soirée c'est nul hein, car pour les gars qui se foutent totalement du RvR ça sera de toute façon les 50po/soirée pve qui sera le meilleur investissement.


Ensuite en ce qui concerne cette histoire de magot, franchement à l'époque on avait pas tout cet argent, et on piochait dans le peu qu'il y avait. (En tout cas perso j'ai toujours pioché dedans, pour up des positions et prendre des armes de sièges) Bon après j’étais jamais tout seul, y'avait des canards avec donc tout le monde en profitait. Tout ça pour dire que ça ralait un peu chez les pveboyz mais ça passait (comme papa dans mam...  ::trollface:: ). Maintenant, j'ai l'impression qu'avec tout cet argent, ben plus personne n'ose faire quoi que ce soit avec parceque boooooooooooooOOoooOOOoooooouuuUUuuuUUuuuuu y'a un gros magot et faut pas y toucher attention !!  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

Je n'avais pas souscris un abonnement à ce thread, bien mal m'en a pris...

Je suis tellement déçu...

Tellement...  ::sad::

----------


## atavus

Tu peux toujours. ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Trop de mots, j'attends la version film.

Annonce de santé publique pas spécialement dirigée :
Comme depuis la release, ça gonfle et ça monte sur ses grands chevaux pour jeter des pavés de 4000 mots dans la mare d'un problème qui ne devrait pas en être un. 
La guilde a plein de pognon. Personne ne devrait s'engueuler sur des questions de principe pour de l'argent virtuel.

On a tous tendance à le faire, mais essayez de garder en tête des réactions comme celle d'IPyl. Restez zen. Ne decevez pas Zepo qui a encore L'espoir, ce rêveur  ::o: 
Gagnant gagnant, paix et prospérité.
Je peux maintenant dormir tranquille, tout va pour le mieux.

---------- Post added at 02h26 ---------- Previous post was at 02h22 ----------




> Tome pour Charmide >> entre 500 et 1000h de jeu en McM facile avec le Tome la plupart du temps et des canards qui ont kiffé s'amuser pendant des soirées entières.


Je tiens à préciser que j'ai pensé à de possibles sous-entendus de nature sexuelle quand j'ai lu la fin de ta phrase  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

> La guilde a plein de pognon. Personne ne devrait s'engueuler sur des questions de principe pour de l'argent virtuel.


Je propose qu'on fasse un doodle de 2 semaines pour voir si ton avis est l'avis de la guilde. Et puis tfaçons les avis c'est un truc perso, ça compte pas.

 ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> A contrario d'un tel investissement, qui peut se targuer d'avoir pu cumuler autant d'heures d'animations ? Si on prend un event d'une soirée en PvE ou tu file 50po de récompense ça t'aura couté 50po la soirée mek alors qu'un tome de 300po contre des centaines d'heures d'animations je sais pas pour toi mais le calcul est vite fait. Le rapport po engagé/heure d'amusement et bien meilleur avec un tome.


*C'est juste pas comparable*.

Si je me lance dans la comparaison foireuse, je peux avancer que l'organisation d'un event PvE prends beaucoup plus de temps que l'accès au commandement.
En tant que participant, tu vois juste la soirée d'1h / 1h30.
En tant qu'organisateur, tu comptes jusqu'à 1 mois et demi pour préparer le bouzin : le fait de trouver les planques, de créer les indices, de les "beta tester", de modifier puis de rameuter du monde.
En extrapolant, je pourrais dire qu'avec 100 po, je fais 6 mois d'event donc qu'avec 2 000 po, je fais 10 ans d'event (tu vois à quel point c'est foireux...).

En faisant preuve d'une mauvaise foi extrême, je peux dire que c'est beaucoup plus simple de faire commandant RvR qu'organisateur PvE.
En organisateur PvE, tu investis beaucoup de temps (et avant de prendre dans la banque de guilde : beaucoup d'argent) pour_ un event qui peut foirer._
_Exemple :_ une chasse au trésor avec moins de 20 participants, c'est une chasse où il n'y a pas assez de joueurs pour instaurer l'esprit de compétitions. Je me suis retrouvé une fois avec 8 joueurs, c'est à ce moment que j'ai arrêté de faire les chasses mensuels : l'event était pas intéressant autant du point de vu des joueurs (pas d'émulation compétitive, pas de pression pour savoir où en sont les autres) que de l'organisation (pas de rebondissements).

Toujours en continuant dans la mauvaise foi : un commandant RvR, si il a que 4 mecs qui le suivent pendant une soirée, c'est pas bien grave. 
Au pire, la prochaine fois qu'il leadera, il aura surement plus de monde.
Du coup, puisqu'il n'y a aucun risque que les soirées "foirent", un joueur peut très bien assumer la dépense.
Le fait d'engager l'argent de la guilde engage indirectement les joueurs : quand la guilde craque 25 po pour une soirée PvE, tu participes à la soirée ne serait-ce que par curiosité (savoir à quoi sert l'argent qui a été dépensé).
Par extension, ça pousse les joueurs à participer à un event qui en vraiment besoin (sous peine de foirer comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut).

Bref, si je prêchais pour ma paroisse de manière agressive, je te sortirais l'argumentaire foireux ci-dessus en mettant les formes qui vont bien pour faire passer la pilule.

*Sauf que j'ai pas envie de voir un drama tout les ans sur le sujet.*

Que ce soit virtuel ou pas, ça reste de l'argent donc un potentiel de drame dès qu'on soulève le sujet.

On en est à un point où y'a 2 solutions : 

- soit on attend que ça se tasse, on fait l'autruche et dans 6 mois (à une ou deux vaches près), quelqu'un va demander quelque chose qui va pas plaire et on va repartir dans une discussion sans fin avec du gquit, du sang et des larmes.

- soit on en discute et on propose des solutions qui font avancer les choses (comme ce que Tynril et moi essayons de faire chacun de notre côté) de manière à ce qu'il n'y ai plus matière à faire du drame sur le sujet à l'avenir.

PS : 




> jeter des pavés de 4000 mots


Je préfère quelqu'un qui s'explique sur 4000 mots en exposant son idée plutôt que quelqu'un qui va poster 4 mots du genre "Deal with it bobby."
C'est sûr, le pavé est plus chiant / long à lire mais si c'est nécessaire pour éviter tout malentendu alors autant le faire.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Plein de choses dont j'ai lu que les quelques lignes concernant mon geste





> Lorsque vous déposez de l'argent dans la banque de guilde, vous en faites don, et ça ne vous donne aucun droit de regard sur la façon dont cet argent sera utilisé.


Osef de ce point là, dans la situation actuelle mon argent est offert à l'activité RvR, je l'ai mis dans une caisse à part qui était VIDE avant mon dépôt, la somme est facilement identifiable. Si c'est juste pour venir me faire une leçon de morale "blablabla fallait lire la charte", renvoyez moi les PO et je les donnerai directement à Zepo qui à lui au moins à le mérite de pas foutre de l'huile sur un putain de feu qui était éteint!
 :tired:  :jetlag: :vousfaiteschierlespleureuses:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Si c'est juste pour venir me faire une leçon de morale "blablabla fallait lire la charte", renvoyez moi les PO et je les donnerai directement à Zepo qui à lui au moins à le mérite de pas foutre de l'huile sur un putain de feu qui était éteint!
>  :jetlag: :vousfaiteschierlespleureuses:


Ben, en même temps, je t'avais dit de me les filer, hein.
Alors, je sais, je suis une fille et tu m'ignores la plupart du temps, mais je suis *aussi* animatrice, au service des canards !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ben, en même temps, je t'avais dit de me les filer, hein.
> Alors, je sais, je suis une fille et tu m'ignores la plupart du temps, mais je suis *aussi* animatrice, au service des canards !


Bon je te donnerai 5PO pour que tu sortes les 100PO que j'ai posé en banque et que tu les confie à Zepo alors  :;): 
(commission négociable, j'ai encore quelques fonds en stock  :;):  )

----------


## purEcontact

*Quotewars engaged :*

 Purecontact©2013 - gestion des péhos :




> - Si vous donnez de l'argent pour un pan du jeu spécifique (PvE / RvR) :
> *Envoyez le directement à un animateur en précisant ce pour quoi vous voulez qu'il soit utilisé.*
> Pour les mauvaises langues : ça concerne les événements PvE aussi bien que les Tomes de commandeur RvR.


Mr Slurp©2013 - gestion des péhos :




> C'est explicite et clair


Leetchi©2014 (animatrice) :




> File-moi tout, je les garderai bien au chaud


Mr Slurp©2014 :




> Osef de ce point là, dans la situation actuelle mon argent est offert à l'activité RvR, je l'ai mis dans une caisse à part qui était VIDE avant mon dépôt.


_Edit._

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je t'aime bien pourtant purE tu le sais... mais là vraiment le niveau de ton troll est tout à fait décevant. Mes tunes c'est pas les tunes de la guilde, je ne les ai pas déposé à la guilde, je les ai mises à un endroit ou elles seraient plus facilement accessible que sur mon compte puisque je me connecte rarement, fin de la discussion pour ce qui me concerne (je ne joue plus et que je me contre-fou des milliers de POs de la guilde planqué dans un compte en TynrilSuisse)

Lee Tchi on essaie d'arranger ça ce soir, je compte sur toi. Merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tkt, je récupère ça, et sans commission.
Mais vraiment Slurp, pense à mettre tes lunettes ! Ça te fait faire des bêtises dans le jeu  ::o:

----------


## tibere

arff, j'ai eu la puce à l’oreille hier en RAID, de cette discussion..j'ai pas tout lu ( 3 pages !!)
 heu vite fait, ça donne l'impression d’être un an en arrière et je ne comprends pas qu’après 2 ans de jeu ensemble on discute encore de ce sujet.

je tenais a dire qu' a part une personne que j'ai repéré se servir dans la banque de guilde (et encore il s'agit de petite choses style teinture, pets..) sans jamais rien mettre en échange dedans et surtout en ne taguant que très peu CPC, (sauf pour ça, dirais-je)... je n'ai vu que des comportements très très réglos....une bande de coin coin mature quoi !
*rien que pour ça, la guilde cpc est une réussite sur ce jeu* ;o)



Spoiler Alert! 


ps : ne me demandez pas qui est cette personne, je m'amuse à l’étudier par pure curiosité car les pique-assiette me fascine mais franchement c'est des broutilles ce qu'il prends ^^

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne vais pas faire un pavé, même si j'étais parti pour faire 2 posts contigû, parce que personne ne le lira et que la moindre phrase de traviole sera mal interprêté. En lieu et place, plusieurs remarques (qui sont parfois des redites) : 

Est-ce que vous pensez que le don à la guilde a été fait par ce généreux canard *pour générer des départs de la guilde* ? Pour l'affaiblir ? Si vous pensez que ce n'est pas le cas, réfléchissez à votre façon de voir ce pognon et comment vos prises de décisions quant à celui-ci *peuvent abîmer la guilde*. (Indice : toute prise de position intransigeante est généralement mauvaise)Pourquoi une réaction piquée, vexée, par les joueurs pratiquant du RvR ? Pourquoi ne pas simplement répondre à Wizi qui parle de run Fractale nécessitant des thunes : "*Okay, t'as raison, si c'est important pour toi, go prendre les sous dans la banque pour fournir ce stuff. C'est pas comme si la guilde pouvait pas se le permettre.*"Je reviens sur "*si c'est important pour toi*". C'est comme ça que dans une communauté mature (et on EST une communauté mature désormais), on peut résoudre les soucis. C'est un moyen. La chose X est important pour monsieur Pomme. Le contraire de X est important pour monsieur Caramel. Okay, maintenant, c'est important comment pour Monsieur Pomme, sur une échelle arbitraire de 1 à 10 ? Et pour Monsieur Caramel ? Voilà, problème réglé. Si un jour un Monsieur Aigri bloque toute initiative parce qu'empêcher les autres de faire est ce qui l'éclate, alors il faudra revoir le système, mais franchement, on n'en est pas là.Prière de lire les posts long du topic. Ils contiennent des *solutions*. CPC a toujours fonctionné en *débats* en long/large et travers. On en est toujous ressorti avec *une solution finale meilleure*. Je ne comprends juste pas pourquoi Skiant est parti avant la meilleure solution du monde sur les emblèmes de guilde. Idem ici, tôt ou tard, les sous de guilde seront un problème du passé, mais on perd bêtement un super joueur. À ce titre, l'intervention _unilatérale_* de Troma est extrêmement malheureuse, et si elle semble régler la solution, elle empêche en réalité une solution bien meilleure de prendre forme. D'ailleurs, je suis pour un remboursement une fois que la question est réglée ici. *(jamais bon quand c'est unilatéral, et cela même si ma propre réaction _épidermique_  (pas bon) aurait certainement été très proche genre "bah ils veulent pas ? Bah m'en fous, j'ai 200po, tiens Beanna, en voilà 100")À mon avis, toute discussion constructive sur le sujet devrait reprendre la *procédure de Tynril*, avec des amendements éventuelsLe doodle de Petit Gras sur la légendaire, je ne l'interprète pas comme un troll, mais comme le fait de faire d'une pierre deux coups : récompenser une (parmi d'autres) joueuses qui donne du temps à la guilde + se débarrasser du pognon-poison. L'avantage, c'est que le problème peut être réglé facilement si Lee Tchi le désire, et sinon, c'est une bête affaire de démocratie où chacun à le pouvoir. En ce qui me concerne sur la question de "se débarrasser du pognon"/"utiliser le pognon", je trouve l'opinion de Pure tout ce qu'il y a de plus raisonnable *et je demande par conséquent un budget de 20po/sortie du RAID*. De cette façon, pour le RvR, on arrêtera aussi de prendre des décisions stratégique en fonction de la thune, ce qui est en effet, comme il le dit, un design pas très heureux. Vous pouvez noter que je reviens sur des posts de gens taxés de troll car au-delà de la forme (parfois malheureuse), y a des idées importantes. De cette façon, pour le reste, une ponction régulière sera faite sur la thune et ça dédramatisera peut-être son utilisation.*Le RvR est un pay-to-win*. La différence de jeu & de plaisir entre un groupe sortant avec des Catapultes (3pa) et des Catapultes de Guilde (167pa) est absolument immense, autant que la différence de prix (facteur 100). À défaut de financer le plaisir de gens de la guilde, est-ce que ça ne fait pas sens d'être moins regardant en ce qui concerne les sous offerts à la guilde envers les plus défavorisés ?Le jeu est vieux, y a de la lassitude. Du coup, chacun s'est replié principalement sur les modes de jeu qui l'amuse le plus. En ce qui me concerne par exemple, je faisais quasi-systématiquement les nouveaux contenus ainsi que les missions de guilde y a un an. Ce n'est plus le cas. *La conséquence est qu'on ne se voit plus. La conséquence suivante est qu'on doit faire encore plus preuve d'empathie pour continuer notre belle aventure ensemble.*

----------


## Odrhann

Il est vraiment classe ton avatar Zepo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu parles tellement bien Zepo  ::love:: 
Mais bon, ma récompense (si tant est besoin d'avoir une récompense) pour ma maigre participation à la vie de la guilde, ce serait plutôt tous ces fous rires, ces souvenirs impérissables, ces soirées passées dans des donjons horribles, ces loose en série, ces prises de forts, ces défenses de catapulte, ces heures passées à tourner autour de la forge mystique en discutant, toutes ces missions de guilde, bref, toutes ces choses qui font que je reste sur le jeu, ou bien que j'attends toujours le soir ou le moment où je pourrai me connecter.
Et encore, c'est sans parler des ami(e)s que je me suis fait icite.

----------


## Tygra

Ça y est l'autre gonzesse essaye de faire pleurer dans les chaumières !  ::ninja:: 
Ça pue le happy end !

----------


## atavus

Je suis contre. ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

Non mais restez les gens, je suis en train de reprendre gout au jeu !

Puis ca va looter des precu c'est sur  ::):

----------


## Kiyo

> @Kiyo : je cite Beanna à la page précédente
> 
> Je crois que le débat tourne surtout autour de ça, personne ne doute de la générosité individuelle des canards.


Pourtant quand je lisais certains des messages parlant de l'aigritude ou de l'égoïsme supposé de certains canards à la suite des réserves émises sur le fait de donner de la banque pour le tome, j'avais bien l'impression qu'il y avait des doutes à ce sujet, tant mieux que ce ne soit pas le cas, ça devait être des erreurs de formulation ou de lecture  ::): 

Sinon le fait d'avoir une somme à débloquer de manière hebdomadaire pour le mcm serait compréhensible, mais j'ai trouvé aussi l'idée de Wizi (je crois) sympa, de réunir des canards pour des runs divers dont les gains pourraient être reversés pour le mcm pour des dépenses exceptionnelles comme un tome ou une période qui nécessite simplement plus de fonds. Ça pourrait être fait à la manière de feu les entraînements de guilde perso, avec un rendez vous fixe quand ce besoin se fait sentir où vient qui veut.

----------


## purEcontact

Moi aussi je veux faire une liste !  ::ninja:: 

*Je pense que les joueurs RvR ont eu une réaction correcte par rapport à l'exemple de Wizi.*
Son argumentaire est complètement foireux.
Je suis certains que la plupart ont lu en diagonale l'intervention de Leybi.
Y'a pourtant rien à rajouter : d'un coté on a un stuff qui va servir au maximum *5 personnes à la fois*, de l'autre on a un tome qui va servir de manière optimale à *40 personnes* (_au delà c'est la merde à gérer je crois, j'ai beau l'avoir acheté, il est toujours sous forme de tome dans ma banque_).

La suite concernant "les pauvres RvRboyz a qui on doit tout payer".
Je rappel qu'il y a quelques mois maintenant, on a eu le pavillon de la reine et qu'*il fallait débourser de l'argent pour accéder à des boss*.
Qui a demandé à ce que cette dépense soit prise en charge par la guilde ?
Pourtant ça aurait été complètement justifié : qu'on se fasse de l'argent ou pas en sortant, *c'est un contenu qu'il fallait payé pour le débloquer plus rapidement.*

Dans l'idée, le RvR c'est pareil et Zepolak l'a expliqué bien mieux que moi : *vous devez payer afin de vous amuser.*
Si Arenanet sort du contenu en PvE qui coûte de l'argent pour être lancé et que vous estimez que vous n'en tirez pas assez de profit malgré le fun que ça vous procure : faites une demande.

Encore une fois, ça se base sur la bonne foi des joueurs, si vous débloquez l'event pour 30 pa et que vous vous en tirez systématique pour 10 po de benef derrière, c'est peut être pas la peine de venir quémander.
A l'inverse, si le fait de lancer coûte 30 pa et que vous vous faites que 35 pa derrière parce que vous êtes pas nombreux à financer, je trouve normal que la guilde vous finance le bordel pour qu'il n'y ai pas de perdants à l'arrivée.

Je tiens juste à préciser que *la réaction était bonne*, pas vraiment l'argumentation derrière ( ::ninja:: )


*Le doodle de Ptit gras est un troll.*

Filer un cadeau, c'est bien cool, préciser qu'il est empoisonné, c'est mieux.

Même si tout le monde dit "oui-oui" pour filer toute la thune à une personne, à un moment ou à un autre, y'a quelqu'un qui va commencer par troller du genre "_il est bien ton bâton leetchi ?_", "_la toute puissance du pouvoir des boobs_", etc...
Sur le long terme, c'est lourd.

Y'a surement un canard qui va se réveiller "_quoi, on a plus de thune et on l'a filé qu'à une personne, c'est quoi cette merde ?_" puis ça va crier, hurler, pleurer, jeter des bébés.
Nan, je pense vraiment que c'est à éviter.

En plus, j'estime qu'il y a tellement mieux à faire avec.


*Zepolak demande 20po / sortie RAID.*

Evidemment je suis pour.
Le contraire serait très con de ma part, surtout que je vais infiltrer le RAID et pousser les sorties à 5 soirs par semaine : je récupérerais un frère jumeau comme ça  ::ninja:: .

Si vous faites 2 sorties par semaine, ça fait 2080 po à l'année.
Je pense pas qu'Arenanet sortira du contenu PvE qui fasse "perdre" de l'argent aux joueurs, ça peut arriver hein, mais j'en doute fort.
Je doute également qu'on ai subitement une recrudescence d'organisateurs d'événements en PvE / sPvP : j'avais fait un gros appel du pied avec le charrio's ware, ça a été un flop total.

Bref, si ça permet aux joueurs RvR de s'amuser sans avoir à compter leurs sous en les mettant ainsi au même niveau que les joueurs PvE / sPvP : autant le faire.
Je pense sincèrement qu'on trouvera difficilement une utilisation plus saine de la thune.


*Je n'exclus évidemment pas les idées de Tynril.*

Bon, *pour le tome commandant*, en fait si, ça exclu presque complètement son idée.
Avoir 10 canards qui soutiennent le projet, ça me parait une bonne base.
Cependant, plutôt que de filer 50% de l'argent en une fois, je préfère opter pour un étalement sur 10 semaines de l'intégralité de la somme.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit : les canards sont globalement de bonne volonté, je sais qu'ils fileront de la thune pour un tome comme ils l'ont toujours fait (je m'exclus, je suis un connard qui n'a jamais rien donné).

Dans le "meilleur" cas, ils récupèrent assez d'argent par leur propre moyens en un mois et la guilde débourse moins que les 50%.
Dans le "pire" cas, l'argent n'aura pas été sorti en une fois : je l'ai déjà expliqué, ça passe mieux de filer 30 po / semaines plutôt que 300 po en une fois.

Ça a l'inconvénient et l'avantage de "ralentir" l'achat du tome.
L'inconvénient est très clair : on a pas le tag là, maintenant, tout de suite alors qu'on en aurait besoin.
L'avantage, c'est que si dans la période de réunion des fonds, il s'avère que le tome n'est plus nécessaire -parce qu'il y a eu beaucoup de retours de joueurs ou qu'on arrive finalement très bien à s'en sortir sans-, rien n'empêche le joueur de rembourser ce qu'il a perçu.

Histoire qu'on me mette pas sur le dos une segmentation RvR / PvE, je précise que le cas du tome peut se présenter dans les 2 cas : on peut très bien avoir l'apparition d'un nouveau world boss en monde ouvert qui nécessite à la fois de la coordination / des ressources sans pour autant demander 150 personnes.

*Pour les events PvE*, le fait de réunir 10 personnes est presque une obligation.
Je l'ai expliqué dans un post précédent, un commandant, même si il a un seul quidam qui le suit, il peut prendre tout les camps d'une map voir même ninja des structures non protégées (bon, ça prends du temps).

Une event PvE, si t'as juste 5 joueurs qui se pointent, tu peux avoir la meilleure idée de la Terre, ça tombera à l'eau.
Imaginez la course des bonhommes de neige à 5 sachant qu'on était déjà 3/4 pour l'encadrement.
Idem pour la chasse au trésor, 4 personnes qui encadrent et 1 personne qui cherche ?

Bref, de ce que je sais de l'organisation d'event, on se fait une vague idée de ce qu'on veut faire, on demande combien de joueurs sont intéressés, on peaufine l'idée, on met en place tout le bordel et à la fin uniquement on pense aux récompenses (et donc à la thune)
A titre d'exemple, le dernier event que j'ai organisé, je l'ai annoncé le 10/03 et j'ai demandé de la thune le 18/03 pour un event qui s'est déroule le 25/03.

Concernant le montant, il appartient évidemment à chaque organisateur de voir de quoi il a besoin mais je garde toujours en tête que les joueurs se souviendront plus de s'être amusé que d'avoir récupéré 50 po.
J'aime bien l'idée de la miniature en récompense parce qu'à part si on les collectionne, on en a pas dans notre banque (hors les événements organisés par Anet).
Du coup, si vous ne l'avez pas vendu et que vous avez participé à la toute première chasse au trésor, vous devriez toujours avoir le mini-Hylek Nuhalli dans votre banque.

*Pour le prêt sans intérêt*, on change pas grand chose.
Vous demandez de la thune, vous engagez 10 garants pour éviter que vous vous barriez comme un voleur (_c'est pas le genre de la maison mais tout peut arriver, autant l'anticiper_) et que la guilde soit lésée.
Pour les délais tout ça, tout pareil que Tynril.

Edit (ça a été posté entre temps) :



> Sinon le fait d'avoir une somme à débloquer de manière hebdomadaire pour le mcm serait compréhensible, mais j'ai trouvé aussi l'idée de Wizi (je crois) sympa, de réunir des canards pour des runs divers dont les gains pourraient être reversés pour le mcm pour des dépenses exceptionnelles comme un tome ou une période qui nécessite simplement plus de fonds. Ça pourrait être fait à la manière de feu les entraînements de guilde perso, avec un rendez vous fixe quand ce besoin se fait sentir où vient qui veut.


J'aime pas l'idée parce qu'on force les joueurs à jouer dans un mode de jeu qui ne les intéresse pas.
Quelque soit l'activité du jeu, même si t'es super bien accompagné sur mumble, tu fais quelque chose qui ne t'amuses pas.
Ne pas s'amuser dans un jeu... je fais pas un dessin, je pense que tout le monde a compris.  :;):

----------


## Tygra

> Sinon le fait d'avoir une somme à débloquer de manière hebdomadaire pour le mcm serait compréhensible, mais j'ai trouvé aussi l'idée de Wizi (je crois) sympa, de réunir des canards pour des runs divers dont les gains pourraient être reversés pour le mcm


Ce que je faisais comprendre dans les pages précédentes en mettant les deux pieds et les 4 mains dans le plat, c'est que la grande majorité des gens qui jouent en mcm n'ont absolument aucune envie de faire du pve parce que nous considérons que c'est un mode de jeu à l'interêt abyssal. Pas sûr que le fait d'organiser des events de PvE fassent remonter ce niveau plus haut que "chiant à mourir", presque certain qu'on atteindra jamais le "cool".
Beaucoup de joueurs mcm préfèreront crever la dalle et manger leur slip plutôt que de foutre les pieds en PvE.

Pour le reste, il y a pas de lézard, mais le fonctionnement de la guilde et des canards est tel que si on fait pas dans le spectacle, la surenchère et le dramatique, personne se bouge. Il n'y a qu'avec les gens qu'on connait et qu'on apprécie depuis longtemps qu'on peut se permettre ce genre de topic sans foutre le feu de manière irréversible. (bon cette fois on a perdu Nessou quand même  ::ninja::  )




> je récupérerais un frère jumeau comme ça .


J'ai été con de le vendre à 100po/semaine ... je peux passer le deal à 20po/s ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

> *Le doodle de Ptit gras est un troll.*


Tu veux t'battre ?

Par contre je suis opposé aux 20po/RAID, pour moi c'est trop. On a besoin de rembourser les frais de fonctionnement, pas de faire du bénef. 

Une soirée de 2h chez RAID ça coute : 2 chaudrons de bouffe anti alté (2x4po = 8po), des bouffes persos pour les autres (30pa/heure x 2 heures x ~6 joueurs CPC ranged = 3po60), les ups et les armes (dur à chiffrer).
On récupère un peu moins de 1po par joueur si on compte 2 lvl McM + les events, et on récupère des sacs qui sont l’équivalent de sacs lourds en plus (entre 10 et 30 selon la soirée).

Pour moi, 20po/semaine correspond mieux à nos coûts réels que 20po/RAID.

----------


## Kiyo

> Ce que je faisais comprendre dans les pages précédentes en mettant les deux pieds et les 4 mains dans le plat, c'est que la grande majorité des gens qui jouent en mcm n'ont absolument aucune envie de faire du pve parce que nous considérons que c'est un mode de jeu à l'interêt abyssal. Pas sûr que le fait d'organiser des events de PvE fassent remonter ce niveau plus haut que "chiant à mourir", presque certain qu'on atteindra jamais le "cool".
> Beaucoup de joueurs mcm préfèreront crever la dalle et manger leur slip plutôt que de foutre les pieds en PvE.


J'avais bien compris que certains étaient allergiques à tout le reste et je le comprends, chacun ses goûts. Mais il y a d'autres joueurs qui ne sont pas particulièrement voire pas présents en mcm mais que ça ne dérangerait pas de faire ce genre de petites sessions entre coincoins pour aider le raid. C'est sur que ce serait plus sympa qu'il y ait un peu tout le monde, ne serait-ce que pour le côté de jouer avec des gens avec qui on n'a pas l'habitude de jouer, mais bon, encore une fois viendrait qui veut.

----------


## Tygra

Tout le monde est le bienvenu en [raid] sous couvert de passer le portique à l'entrée. Portique qui vérifie l'état de santé du personnage  :;): 

Sinon je pense qu'il y a des canards du rvr qui aimeraient relancer les sorties baskets / fort canard du vendredi soir ou un autre jour de la semaine éventuellement, qui sont parfaites pour mélanger les habitués et les moins habitués. Personnellement je ne peux pas encadrer ou organiser ça parce que irl c'est un peu compliqué en ce moment, mais dès que je me stabilise, si ça n'a pas été fait, je relancerai l'idée  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour moi, 20po/semaine correspond mieux à nos coûts réels que 20po/RAID.


C'est surtout que chaque fois uqe je suis face à un mur, je tergiverse 50 ans pour décider entre Cata Supérieure ou Cata de guilde, uniquement pour des raisons de thunes, alors que la seconde est plus de 2x meilleure.
Mais 10po ou 20po par soir, c'est le même ordre de grandeur, c'est très bien.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est quoi l'état de santé du personnage ?  ::o: 
Arrêtez de me gâcher mon Happy End !

----------


## Tygra

> C'est quoi l'état de santé du personnage ?


Ne pas être rodeur ou voleur  ::ninja:: 

Non en vrai, [raid] est devenu un petit moulin cet été, because effectifs réduits pour tout le monde, donc je crois qu'il y a une volonté d'être légèrement plus stricts sur les builds des personnes qui jouent avec nous régulièrement.
C'est à dire, utilisant des armes recommandées, des utilitaires, élites et traits jugés adaptés au groupe, ainsi qu'un set de stats pas trop de l'espace.

----------


## Sephil

Mais sinon, vous savez qu'il y a un topic RAID sur la section ?  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Ne pas être rodeur ou voleur


Et les ingés hein ?

----------


## Sunlight

Même combat, par contre on recherche quand même des voleurs, et même pas pour les faire jouer spé heal cette fois !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Caf,_ meilleur voleur heal jamais_ ©

Bref ça digresse, comme le fait remarquer Sephil. Tous à poil dans le topic [raid] si vous voulez viendir.

----------


## purEcontact

Message a caractère informatif ( ::ninja:: ) :

Si vous craquez plus de thune que nécessaire en RvR, vous en profiterez moins longtemps.
Si vous craquez moins de thune que nécessaire, vous en profitez pas vraiment puisque vous prenez en charge des dépenses (bon, ce sera toujours mieux que maintenant).

Je me doute qu'en fonction de l'effectif, vous allez craquer plus ou moins de thune alors autant prévoir large.
On est pas en entreprise avec un budget qu'il faut absolument craquer : rien n'empêche de reposer le reliquat dans la banque de guilde, ça servira plus tard.

Dernière chose : on est pas à la pièce, si vous vous faites 1/2 po de benef dans l'histoire parce que vous avez pas trop fait gaffe à ce que vous aviez avant de commencer le RAID et combien vous avez dépensé dans la soirée, on s'en tamponne.

Si vous passez plus de temps à tenir des comptes qu'à vous amuser, en effet, c'est pas la peine de se faire chier avec un financement et c'est clairement pas l'idée que j'en ai.

----------


## Tygra

Pure, les gens vont finir par se rendre compte que tu es un rvrboy  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> arff, j'ai eu la puce à l’oreille hier en RAID, de cette discussion..j'ai pas tout lu ( 3 pages !!)
>  heu vite fait, ça donne l'impression d’être un an en arrière et je ne comprends pas qu’après 2 ans de jeu ensemble on discute encore de ce sujet.
> 
> je tenais a dire qu' a part une personne que j'ai repéré se servir dans la banque de guilde (et encore il s'agit de petite choses style teinture, pets..) sans jamais rien mettre en échange dedans et surtout en ne taguant que très peu CPC, (sauf pour ça, dirais-je)... je n'ai vu que des comportements très très réglos....une bande de coin coin mature quoi !
> *rien que pour ça, la guilde cpc est une réussite sur ce jeu* ;o)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Obligé c'est Nessou ! 

[Edit]  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 
Ha ouais vous avez vraiment débatue sur le fait de filer de la thune pour que quelqu'un récupère un bâton kikoo en cadeau alors que t'avais des gars comme Ptit Gras qui voulait juste un Tome, qui ont due passer des centaines d'heures à bosser des templates, des teamplay pour un max de canards côté RvR qui ont aussi passé un max d'heures à leader "animer" en RvR pour pleins de Canards à qui on a dit "ouais non le tome c'est nominatif tavu go te démerder à faire la manche". Alors que celle qui aurait due récupérer un bâton passe son temps à kikooter et rien de plus.

Si c'est vraiment le cas, bordel vous avez vraiment peur de rien. Pincez-moi je rêve. 

Le pire c'est que les Maderone, Wizi and co j'suis presque sur qu'ils n'auraient pas été contre en plus.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est surtout que chaque fois uqe je suis face à un mur, je tergiverse 50 ans pour décider entre Cata Supérieure ou Cata de guilde, uniquement pour des raisons de thunes, alors que la seconde est plus de 2x meilleure.
> Mais 10po ou 20po par soir, c'est le même ordre de grandeur, c'est très bien.


Concernant les catapultes de guilde, j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça en produit pas massivement sur la guilde CPC, vu que quantité monstrueuse d'influence qui s'amasse. A la base, il me semble que y'avais une limite basse à assurer en cas d'ajout de trucs à débloquer, mais là, y'a plus du double de cette limite en stock.

----------


## Zepolak

> Concernant les catapultes de guilde, j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça en produit pas massivement sur la guilde CPC, vu que quantité monstrueuse d'influence qui s'amasse. A la base, il me semble que y'avais une limite basse à assurer en cas d'ajout de trucs à débloquer, mais là, y'a plus du double de cette limite en stock.


Je pense que c'est principalement parce que je n'ai pas réussi à transmettre ma connaissance de l'optimisation de l'utilisation de l'influence de guilde.

C'est pas très compliqué, mais ce n'est pas non plus évident, surtout la gestion du labo asura.

À l'autre côté de la chaîne, y a le fait qu'il faut penser à sortir les catas de guilde. On en construit aussi sur [RAID], mais je pense à en prendre au mieux une par soir, parce qu'il faut attendre 10minutes (c'est tellement idiot  ::(:  ) alors qu'on pourrait en construire en continue toute la semaine, après chaque session.

----------


## Nessou

> Obligé c'est Nessou !

----------


## Odrhann

Caf, t'abuse. Leetchi est un pilier de cette guilde.

----------


## Zepolak

Ah oui, ça manquait un Caf qui débarque l'air de rien en ayant lu en diagonale voire de travers et qui balance quelques scuds (certains étant l'antithèse des propos tenus par les canards visés) juste pour le plaisir du drama  ::|: 

J'encourage vivement d'ignorer la chose.

----------


## tibere

nessou il tag cpc !!
zepo t'as zero chance d’être lu par lui , caf il lit que les messages des filles !

ps : on m'apprends en mp que nessou tag plus cpc bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;o(((((((( quécqueça !
c qui qui va me donner les bons plans maintenant !

----------


## Caf

> nessou il tag cpc !!
> zepo t'as zero chance d’être lu par lui , caf il lit que les messages des filles !
> 
> ps : on m'apprends en mp que nessou tag plus cpc bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;o(((((((( quécqueça !
> c qui qui va me donner les bons plans maintenant !


Merde, j'suis démasqué. Et pour Nessou, tfaçon c'est qu'un vendu, ninja, traître, que des qualités quoi.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai été con de le vendre à 100po/semaine ... je peux passer le deal à 20po/s ?


Ca sent le frère légendaire qu'il va falloir revendre à l'ah  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Caf

> Ah oui, ça manquait un Caf qui débarque l'air de rien en ayant lu en diagonale voire de travers et qui balance quelques scuds (certains étant l'antithèse des propos tenus par les canards visés) juste pour le plaisir du drama 
> 
> J'encourage vivement d'ignorer la chose.

----------


## atavus



----------


## Lee Tchii

> Alors que celle qui aurait due récupérer un bâton passe son temps à kikooter et rien de plus.


_*Lee Tchiii regarde ses camarades de guilde*_
Je lui pardonne.

----------

